# FET - February 2018



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey ladies. A thread for everyone having their FETs in Feb.

We had treatment planning today & are doing a medicated FET - start suprecur Christmas Eve, baseline scan on Jan 16, and et Feb 10. Eeeekkkk! 

Cycle number 8 for us (5 fresh & 3 frozen). Really hoping this is finally our time.

I realise ours is a long cycle, so it might be a while until I have some cycle buddies!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi lovely lady,

Thought I would pop in and say hi as we were cycling together last time, both on number 8 now! I'm
actually having my next FET in Jan (am on the Jan cycle buddies thread) but wanted to wish you all the very best and let me know how you get on. It has to be our turn right? Xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello you! Yes, this is absolutely our time - lucky number 8! Bet you're excited for et, not long to go for you at all. Please let me know how you get on too lovely. I'll keep a sneaky eye on the Jan thread to keep up with your journey, I have absolutely everything crossed for you. Are you making any changes this time? Xxxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooray!! We can so do this, I'm convinced of it. Would be DELIGHTED if it worked for both of us 😊 Protocol pretty much the same- teensy bit more progesterone right from the beginning but otherwise identical & going to put last 2 Frosties (assuming they both survive defrost!) back in. How about you? Any changes? Xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

So exciting! I'm sure they will survive the thaw. You'll be pupo with the 2 that were always meant to be in no time, I'm sure of it. We're repeating the cycle from Feb where we did get pregnant - so a medicated FET. Transferring just one again. Making a few small changes such as putting me on letroxole (similar to tamoxifen, often used for ladies with breast cancer) to help with the issues caused by my endometriosis. Fingers crossed! Apparently number 8 is the luckiest number in Chinese & other Asian cultures...any excuse for a takeaway on the day of transfer x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Bethannora
I think I’ll be having my next fet early Feb. I’ve had immune testing after a missed miscarriage with my own eggs and 2 BFN’s with donor eggs. I get the results and hopefully a plan of action on Tuesday. The provisional plan is to start with my January period (no down reg) so Transfer should be early Feb. 
Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck for your results on Tuesday, LM17. Fingers crossed they provide an insight into some changes to make your next cycle work. Are your Frosties OE or DE? Our Frosties are my wife's eggs - we used mine for the first 4 cycles but they weren't great quality. We might be transferring at a similar time as et should be around 10 Feb for me. I also use immune meds - clexane & pred. I'm also using letroxole on this cycle for the first time. Good luck xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you! 
I’ve been told my results are back and my immune levels are high but I’ll be talked through the detail on Tuesday. I’m pleased (bizarrely) that the results are high as it means there could be an explanation for the previous failed cycles and I’ll be put on some additional medication. 
My Frosties are DE - I’ve decided not to use mine any more due to my age. I had a missed miscarriage with my own eggs and I want to eliminate as much risk as possible. I’m actually using donor sperm as well as I’m single. 
It’s good that you have two egg supplies to choose from. How many frosties do you have? What is letroxole? 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I know that exact feeling - I was delighted when I got diagnosed as hypothyroid & hashimotos as it finally gave me a reason why my embryos had failed to implant, and it could also be corrected. I don't think it's bizarre at all. Really hope it goes well tomorrow, and you leave feeling much more positive about your next transfer.

We have 7 frosties left now. My DW did amazing, and despite being 38, had 28 eggs collected across 2 egg collections - and 10 of those were good enough for freeze/fresh transfer. 

Letroxole is very similar to tamoxifen (often taken by ladies who have breast cancer). It effectively suppresses oestrogen production - it's sometimes used for ladies like me who have had failed transfers, and also have endometriosis x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, 10 Frosties is amazing! Your wife did well! 
When I used my own eggs at age 41, I only got 3 x 3 Day embryos to transfer. 
With my donor, I got 7 Frosties and I’ve got 5 left. 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

It's crazy how different we all respond. I was 31 when I did my first transfer and only had 2 exceptionally fragmented & poor embryos to transfer on day 3. Yet my wife was 38 and had 10 top quality blastocysts (nearly all 5AA). It goes to show that sometimes age doesn't matter. 

5 frosties left is amazing - and seeing as this next cycle WILL work, you will have a few left for siblings. Do you know if you will transfer one or two? We are definitely just transferring the one again x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I love your positivity Bethannora! I was convinced that donor eggs was the answer so was devastated and so angry when the first transfer didn’t work.  My expectations were significantly lower the 2nd time that’s for sure. 
I’m excited to start again with the immune drugs although not looking forward to injections again. 
I’ll only have one transferred too. As much as I love the idea of twins, the reality is that it would be a real struggle for me on my own. If the next transfer doesn’t work, I may reconsider. When I used my own eggs, I had 3 embryos transferred as I was so sure it wouldn’t work but only one of them took (temporarily)!
I saw the doctor yesterday and we’ll be aiming for a transfer around day 20 so if my period comes when it should, I’ll be having my transfer a couple of days before you so our dates will be very close. 
Anyway, I hope you and your wife are well and looking forward to Christmas! 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

That's great that we are cycle buddies. 52 days until transfer for me, so yours must be closer again. Eeeekkk, not long!

Like you, we keep saying that we will reconsider transferring 2 on our next cycle...but then our next cycle comes, and we decide to stick with transferring just the one. I love the idea of twins (I am also a twin) but we are desperately trying to be sensible, and realistically one of us would have to give up work if we had twins because of the cost of full time childcare for 2 (our families aren't able to help us out). And I don't want to enter motherhood worrying about money. So that is our major driving force at the moment. We shall see! x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Bethannora and LM17,

Looks like we're all excited about what next year is going to bring us. I'm sorry that both of your past cycles did not bring you BFP... this is clearly your turn and hopefully mine as well. We're on round 6 with our very first FET. We've got a baseline app on the 27th of Dec and will be on lupron for a few weeks. Our last IVF was in October and it's still very fresh in my mind and am dreading the injections again. I received progesterone injections that caused huge (we're talking golf balls) lumps under my skin for about 4 weeks after the last injection. Blagh.... but hey, it is still exciting times!!!

To all of you reading this, wishing you some time off to recover, some fun during the holidays and yes, 2018 will be a m a z i n g!!!!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome Naneal. We cycled in oct too and I think I remember you from the board. I'm so sorry it didn't work. Fab that you have a frostie though, FETs are so much easier. I wish you all the luck in the world. Bring on 2018 xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome Naneal! 
I’m sorry that this is the 6th time around for you. But as you say, 2018 has got to be our year!! 
Bethannora, my period is late (which NEVER happens) but the way things are looking now is that we may share a transfer date!! 
I wish you both an amazing and peaceful Christmas. See you on the other side! 
xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM17 - oooohhh, exciting that we will share a transfer date! Has your af arrived yet? 

Hope you both had a wonderful Christmas. Fingers crossed next year we will all be sharing Christmas with a babe in arms.

I started supercur on Christmas Eve so I have officially started this cycle x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ah congratulations on starting your cycle. It’s exciting when things kick off again. 
AF arrived today - 5 days late 😡 which has never happened before! I guess having two FETs back to back has thrown things out of whack a bit. So, assuming next month’s happens on time I reckon my transfer could be on 12th Feb so you’ll be slightly ahead now. 
I really hope AF sticks to her schedule next month. I just want to get started now! 
Xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

My cycles are definitely all over the place now after all the drugs, so I suspect it's totally normal. You never know - we could still have transfer on the same day as mine might be anytime from the 10th. We shall see!

It's definitely exciting to get started again. It won't be long and you'll be starting too. Although I know every day feels like an eternity when you're on the countdown to starting your next cycle!

Do you know what immune protocol you will be on? This time I am on doxycycline (starting this Monday), letrozole (starting on day 2 of oestrogen), prednisone 20mg & clexane (both starting before transfer) x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’ll be on aspirin from day 1 (stopping on Day of transfer), prednisone from day 6 (I think), clexane from day of transfer and two intralipids 2 weeks apart prior to transfer. Transfer around Day 20 hopefully.
I’m feeling impatient now!! 
How long are you on the suprecur for? 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I find it fascinating how different & tailored to individual needs immune protocols are. Fingers crossed it's the change you need. 

I'll be on suprecur for 6 weeks in total. Some women go on it for much longer to help ease their endo inflammation, but I am hoping 6 weeks will be long enough for me as my endo is mild x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi bethannora and LM17, 

It is exciting to read that you are both following the same cycle! This is our first FET and am not sure that I understand how it will evolve. May I ask why you are on an immune protocol? And yes, it is super strange that everyone has their own little cocktail.

We started today with injections of lupron. We'll be taking it for about 5 weeks until we begin preparing the endometrium one week before transfer. Can't say I'm super excited about injections again but at least this time they are super tiny subcutaneous!

I totally agree with you that Christmas next year, we should all have babies in our arms! Go ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
Yes I find it all fascinating too. Also reassuring to hear it’s not one size fits all. 
I had immune testing after a missed miscarriage and 2 failed FETs. They showed my cytokine ratio is high which could mean that my body attacks anything new coming in (such as an embryo) so will give all the new drugs a whirl and keep everything crossed!
Is Lupron a down reg drug? I wonder why some people down reg and others don’t??
This month’s AF has only just arrived and I’m already wishing for the next one so I can get started!  
Xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning both

Downreg (medicated) versus no downreg (natural) is often dependant on whether or not the clinic likes to be in control of dates. With medicated, the clinic can control ovulation to fit in with their theatre slots for transfer. Medicated is also a necessity for women who don't ovulate naturally, and can also help women who don't get a thick enough lining on their own as the oestrogen priming helps with that too. I will be doing medicated as downregging helps to ease the inflammation caused by endometriosis, and inflammation can interfere with the embryo implanting. You can downreg with a few different drugs such as Lupron like Naneal or Suprecur like me (I think there are more again). However, there is no statistical difference in the success rates between natural & medicated FETs. So if you do ovulate, natural is much nicer as it involves little no no meds, and is also a lot cheaper. 

LM17 - I really think these drugs will make all the difference for you. I am honestly excited for you! We are all on the countdown to transfer I think. 44 days to go (if it's 10 Feb). Eeeeeeekkkkk! x 

Naneal - Exciting that you have started injecting too. Not long now! Do you have an estimated transfer date? I imagine you will be fairly close in transfer dates to me and LM17 too x 

AFM - 4 suprecur injections down, and 38 to go! x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for the explanations. I wonder if I too should have my cytokine ratio evaluated. At what time of the cycle is this done? I've has 6 fresh cycles that failed for no reason and I feel deep down that I am rejecting the embryos.

I will be having my transfer done the first week of Feb, depending on my lining. We are on a down regulating hormone because that's when I have some time off as to not interfere with work. It's ever so hard to manage everything at once. 

Keep it up!!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
I hope you’re both well! 
Naneal - I had the Level 2 immune tests which are pretty pricey. It might be worth you talking to your clinic to see if they would put you on the steroids, clexane and aspirin as a precautionary measure. I know some clinics do it - unfortunately mine wouldn’t without the expensive blood tests. 
I will still be having a medicated cycle as will start on the Progynova on day 1 of my next AF. I’m dreading getting back on the hormones - they really affected me last time. I was like a very stroppy teenager and very angry, but that might have been residual anger from the previous failed transfer. Who knows!! 
Will you ladies take Progynova as well as your down reg medication? If so, I wondered what you’ve been told about timing of doses. For my fresh cycle (with a different clinic) I was just told 3 times a day; with my current clinic they say strictly every 8 hours which is a pain if I want an early night or a lie-in! 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - yep I'll be on elleste (similar to progynova). I also take it 3 times a day. I spread mine out but you can take all 3 together - it won't affect how they work. It's just that oestrogen can make some ladies nauseous, hence why clinics advise ladies to take them at intervals. Maybe double check why they are so strict with the 8 hours? Like you say it will be a real pain. Although worth it when you get your BFP! 

Naneal - my clinic treat women empirically with pred & clexane (only after quite a few failed cycles) so it's worth an ask. 

I've got a lovely suprecur induced foggy head today. I've only got out of bed this morning to make myself hot drinks. I'm sat reading in my pjs. Bliss!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! This is it, 2018 is ours!!   

LM17: It sucks that your clinic forced you to have the immune test done. Sometimes I feel like clinics are squeezing every penny out of our wallets. Urgh! And yes, I too will be on a similar medication but not as early as day 1. How long are they planning on stimulating you?

Bethannora: Those pj days are the best! It's good that you enjoyed your lazy day in!

Thanks for the info about the immune test. At my last cycle I was given pred for 4 days and clexane every day until the OTD. I guess this means that I'm on the same protocol as if there was an immune issue. 

Urgh, I'm so over injections! I actually drank a couple beers last night to celebrate the new year and felt a bit guilty as I am on the down reg drug. I had checked with the doc but still... don't we all wish we could do everything perfectly? 

Positive vibe to all the FF family and especially for our Fab Feb group!!!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Happy New Year lovely ladies - this is 100% our time.

Naneal - I am with you on being over the suprecur injections. I have been so tired & foggy on them this time. Zzz! I also had a cheeky baileys on NYE. I wouldn't worry about it in the slightest. Healthy me starts tomorrow (was supposed to be today but I've already eaten 3 packets of crisps. Oops!)

B x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Happy new year to you both too! This HAS to be our year!
I'm sorry you're both fed up with your injections. Not too long now until things pick up pace. I'd like to fast forward 3 weeks and get cracking!!
Are you ladies like me and get a bit obsessive and crazy during the 2ww? I'm going to try sooooo hard to carry on as normal this time but I think I've said that before!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - I am terrible. I test every day. Think about it non stop. Drive myself nuts! I would love to say I will be my 'normal' self, but I'm not even going to kid myself   Luckily we are going to Tenby for a few days after transfer, so that *might* help me take my mind off it!!! x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

You made me both smile in the "trying to stay normal". Being busy or not won't stop us from thinking and over-thinking about all the little changes in our bodies. I've tried both to test every day and not to test at all and the best was not to test at all. For me, if you test negative that day then I tend to start over-thinking  everything. Last cycle I didn't test and it made me feel a whole lot better.

Urgh, my AF is late (and yes I tested neg this am, hahahah) and I just want to begin this cycle. I guess the lupron is impacting my body. It is stressingme out because I am taking a trip next week and need to go for the day 3 sono.... anyway, let's see how this unfolds!

Thanks for being out there guys, it's always helpful to feel support!!!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

How are you both doing, ladies? The suprecur is making me very tired but apart from that I feel ok. Phew! Any exciting plans this weekend? X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
I'm good thanks! First day back at work today after a very restful 2 weeks off. Still looking forward to a restful weekend though - I must be getting old! 
It's so annoying when AF doesn't arrive on time. I hope she has by now Naneal. Because mine was late last month, it's made me worry about this month. I really need things to go according to schedule as I've booked afternoons off for my intralipid infusions. It's quite hard for me to take time off at short notice. 
I hope you're both well. Please tell me your weekends are more exciting than mine - I need to live vicariously through someone! 😂
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Sadly there is no living vicariously via my weekend - today we are going footstool shopping! Fun. I hope both your afs play ball & turn up in time ladies. My fingers are well & truly crossed x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Likewise, it's been a very uneventful weekend here. I'm on the east coast of the US and the freezing weather is keeping me indoors. I did clean and sort things which always makes me feel good!

Bethannora, did you find the footstool you were looking for?

LM17, totally agree with you that it's not easy to get time off and if only everything was going as planned in our little heads!

AF did come as you said it would and the basal scan will be on Tuesday, yay!


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I an going to start with my first FET this month and hoping to have egg transfer in February. 
I am going to start injecting on the 25th Jan with buserelin. I was asked if i wanted to use nasal spray 4 times a day or injecting once a day. I gave my preference to injecting.

What time of day is it the best to start injecting? This is my first cycle. I started my cycle in July and after retrieval the embies were frozen and waited for genetic results.

Is there a diet which could be beneficial for us or any supplement vitamins. I am using preconcpt pregnacare and omega 3.

Good luck to all.

G.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Gab1 - welcome! 
How exciting! It’s getting closer for us all now! 
How many embryos made it through the genetic testing? I’ve never done that but think I would if I have to have a whole new cycle. 
I’ve always done my injections in the evening - I’m not sure if it matters. I just wanted to be more relaxed and have time on my hands rather than rushing to get to work. 
I take a fertility supplement, omega 3 (or similar) plus an antioxidant (but stop that the day before transfer). I think we’re just generally meant to be healthy - not sure I’m being that good if I’m honest! I have very little caffeine and will cut it out completely once I start on the medication. Same with alcohol. 
Bethannora - as an every day tester, I just wondered what day post transfer you got a positive result? 
Naneal - how was your scan yesterday? 
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Gab - welcome! I inject once a day. I have never been offered the nasal spray, but even if I was, I think I would stick to the injections. They're the nicest of all the injections (needle is tiny) and my body is fairly used to them now. As for vitamins I take pregnacare, selenium, resveratrol, vitamin D & omega 3. I used to take a lot more when I was doing fresh cycles, but obviously you don't need the ones that improve egg quality for a FET x 

LM - I had a BFP on 4DP for my miscarriage, 10DP for my ectopic & 8DP for my CP. The BFP on 4dp for my miscarriage was definitely true as I had already tested out the trigger. I am sooooo bad at testing early. Really not sure what to do this time as I honestly don't think it's healthy for me, but I just can't help it!! x 

Naneal - how was your baseline scan? We did indeed get a footstool, and a really good bargain in the sales too. Woohoo! x


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Ladies.

I have 4 embryos frozen.

What time of day is it the best to inject with the buserelin. Do you need to lie down or keep the place warm.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Gab - I inject mine in the evening, but maybe others inject at different times? I just do it then so that my DW is home to do it for me. I don't lie down or keep it warm. Just literally stop what I'm doing, do the jab, then immediately carry on with whatever I was doing beforehand x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies, and welcome gaby.
I've had the opportunity to have both nasal spray a d injections and both have their positive and negative sides. I'm also currently only on injections and with time you adapt. I like to also do it in the evening when I am not rushing. I ice the spot which makes it numb. 

Base line scan was good. Started the estrogen pills already. How about you ladies?

😊


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ooh you’re racing ahead Naneal - I’m jealous! How long do you think you’ll be on the pills before transfer? 
All being well, I hope to start mine in about 12 days.
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Fab news Naneal - exciting times ahead. I imagine you will be the first to be PUPO! x 

LM - 12 days isn't too far away either. Woohoo x 

I will hopefully be starting mine in 6 days after my baseline scan. The suprecur is making me very tired now, and I'm getting headaches every day too. Hopefully the boost in oestrogen will help next week. Fingers crossed x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome BT!
It's a tough journey we're all on, hey?!
Try not to worry too much about the thaw - I'm told 95% survive so you'd be very unlucky if it didn't. 
What protocol are you on? When do you start medication? 
Fingers crossed for us all! x


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ladies,

May I join your group please? This is our second FET and I had a 5 day frostie on Wednesday at 11.30, which means I'm 2dp5dt. I hate the 2ww, looking for every symptom.

Congratulations on everyone who had their transfer so far, how are you all holding up?

Lots of babydust for all of us


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Me gain, sorry ladies. I just realised that this is the wrong forum for me, I should be in January.

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
How is everyone doing? 
When’s our groups next little milestone? 
I’ve had a very chilled weekend. Had a spa day with a friend yesterday which was lovely. 
The days are dragging a bit now. 
I’m having acupuncture tomorrow- I always do in the run up to transfer. Does anyone else do it? 
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Well today's baseline scan didn't go to plan. For some reason, despite suprecur working 4 times in the past, my body has decided to not respond to it this time. My own cycle has kicked in, and my lining is triple striped at 5mm and my lead follicles is 14mm. Grrrr. Awaiting a phone call from the clinic to see if I can start norethisterone tonight for 3 days, await for a bleed, and then return to a medicated FET. We are hopeful we won't have too much of a delay, if any, for our transfer date - so fingers crossed we can still have transfer on our week off.

LM - we had a spa day on the weekend too. It was lovely! Not long now until you start x 

Naneal - how are you doing on the oestrogen pills? x 

Gab - how are you getting on? x 

Beattie - hope everything is OK with you x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh that’s annoying Bethannora! Fingers crossed you don’t get too delayed. Keep us posted! x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Just had the call from the clinic - start norethisterone tonight for 4 days. Then await my bleed, and then try for baseline scan number 2! Still hoping we can transfer during my week off. Fingers crossed! For those who have had a medicated FET before - how long do you take oestrogen for before your lining is thick enough to trigger? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

At least there’s a plan of action for you and hopefully it will do the trick. 
For my previous medicated FET’s, my lining has been pretty good by day 8/9 and technically I can start the progesterone and have a transfer 5 days later. My Spanish clinic say it doesn’t matter what day the transfer is as long as the lining is ready and you’ve taken the progesterone for 5 days; however my London clinic say the transfer should be around day 19/20 (assuming lining is ok) to mimic what might happen naturally. That’s what I’ll be aiming for this time (previous transfers were on day 16 & 12). x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks LM - that's really helpful. Judging by my 'guestimate' dates, I will be having transfer on CD19. So that seems to work out with what you're saying. Phew. I have technically had a medicated FET before, it's just it was a fresh donated egg from my wife instead. But the cycle for me was no different to a medicated FET. On that cycle I was on oestrogen for 7 days before I took the trigger shot. I hate encountering issues as I start to panic x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I was off the internet and traveling for a little while. Just catching up with you!

OMG Bethannora, how frustrated to read that your body isn't doing what it is supposed to do. It is so hard to plan for this to fall on our days off! How difficult it is to plan all of this. Fingers crossed that you will soon have AF! (I had not realized that your body could not respond to the meds... eeek!).

LM: How are you coming along?

Beattie: I kind of agree with you that it is worrying to know that somehow there is a tiny chance that the embryo will not thaw properly, BUT, everything is done to ensure that it will, so we all need to remain hopeful that it will work out!!!

Gab: What did you decide with the injection times? How is that going for you?

AFM: I have to admit that even though this is the 6th cycle, I've been so lucky to have my DH do all the injections. This time however, he's gone on vacation and I have had to learn to deal with it myself and it wasn't a pretty sight. I know, I sound pathetic, but now I can do it. I was traveling as well and had to give two shots in the toilet of a plane! I've had to increase the estrogen tablets to 2 a day now and wait for a scan on Thursday to see how things are coming along. 

Sending you all hope!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Beattie - it's so very rare that an embryo doesn't survive the thaw. But I know how easy it is to still worry about it! Always something to worry about on this journey and I think that's natural as so much is out of our hands - instead we find things to focus on & panic about. But I am sure it will defrost beautifully x 

Naneal - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - fingers crossed your lining is lovely and thick. Let us know how you get on! Giving your shots in a toilet of a plane is pretty impressive. Well done you x 

LM - hope you're doing OK lady x 

AFM: day 2 of norethisterone nearly done. 2 more days to go! Hope it works this time. I am still continuing with the suprecur too x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good luck today Naneal - let us know how you get on. 
I can understand completely about the injections. When I did my fresh cycle, I thought I’d be ok with them but the first day, my hands and legs wouldn’t stop shaking!! 
I’m a little apprehensive about the clexane injections - I’ve not done those before and I hear they’re painful. Is there a best time of day to do those or doesn’t it matter? 
I’m just waiting for good ol’ AF - she’s due Tuesday and then I can start on the Progynova and gave my first intralipid. 
I hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - come on af! Fingers crossed she arrives on time. Re the clexane - they're not particularly painful. I find PIO injections far more painful. They sting a tad but nothing major, honestly. They do give you some fancy bruises though (but I think that's mostly because they're blood thinners). I do mine at 9pm but I imagine you can pick anytime to do them x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

LM: Fingers crossed that AF comes on time. It's so annoying when ou have your life planned and it doesn't listen to you . I agree with bethannora that it doesn't matter when you give yourself the injection. I've learnt to prick myself and I find that I just place the tip of the needle against my skin for a second and then push. 

Bethannora: Today is day three then, right? AF will soon be on its way for you as well!

Where are the other gals?

AFM: Had a scan today and they are reducing the lupron amount because the ovaries will remain inactive for the rest of the month... but... please don't laugh.... I am to begin viagra suppositories. The aim is to boost the lining of the uterus. I feel weird about that medication. Hmmm..... I am slightly annooyed that the clinic is asking me to come in so often (2 times a week).i just cant take any more days off....

Hope to read you all soon!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to ask, what do intralipids do??


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I promise I’m not laughing Naneal....but viagra?! Did you know that was coming?? It’s so interesting the way everyone’s treatment varies! 
Intralipids are a soya/egg emulsion. It’s a bit bizarre. Not everyone supports it and it isn’t currently licensed for reproductive medicine. It’s basically what really sick people are given intravenously in hospital when they’re not able to eat. No-one really knows why but apparently it helps to lower immune levels and some people who have suffered recurrent miscarriages or implantation failures suddenly become pregnant after this. It doesn’t work for everyone obviously but fingers crossed it does for me! 
So when are you next in Naneal?
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - I suppose the use of viagra makes sense in that it makes blood rush to a certain place   ...so I guess it will also make your womb lining lovely and thick! x 

LM - good luck with the intralipids! I have never had them before, and cant because of the endometriosis, but I have heard many a good story about them! How long will you be hooked up for? x

Last day of the evil norethisterone for me! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
How are you all doing?
I'm soooo ready to get going now. Hopefully only another day or two....
I think the intralipids only take an hour or so. I didn't realise you can't have them if you have endometriosis- I wonder why that is. I think fertility and IVF would now be my specialist subject if I ever appeared on mastermind. I'm learning something new every day?? 😂
Anyway, I hope everyone is well and has had a good weekend. 
X


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

How was everyone's weekend?

Bethannora, has Af showed up yet? Your viagra explanation sounds really plausible! Don't worry, there are no side effects on my body from this medication  

LM17, wow I had never heard of the intralipids being used in IVF. When will you be receiving your dose? Is it a one time shot? I hope it works wonders for you!!

Where's everyone else hiding I just hate how these hormones make my hair so gross in two seconds and my skin so oily. Ugh, ugh and ugh!!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry to butt in but I've been lurking. I'm planning on a natural FET but probably not until march/ April. Waiting on af arriving then planning on cycle after hopefully depending on how I can fit it round work ( and if the cycle is ovulatory).

But I just wanted to say to bethanora that I have very severe stage 4 endometriosis and I had intralipids on my last cycle without any issues. I will be having them again just in case. So long as you don't have any allergies to egg or soya there shouldn't be a problem and I have one friend who wouldn't have her daughter if it weren't for them, and know several others who are sure they helped maintain pregnancies. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Mierran - that's useful to know, thank you. My endo is definitely made worse by soya products and the oestrogen in them, so my consultant has always steered me away from intralipids. I took the advice blindly and haven't done any further reading into it, but I definitely will now. Thank you! Good luck for your cycle x 

LM - any sign of af yet? x 

Naneal - No af for me yet. I think it will be here tomorrow, or maybe wednesday x 

AFM - as mentioned, still (in)patiently waiting for af. Hoping it will be here by weds and it makes my lining think enough to finally start. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

AF has arrived!! I couldn’t be more excited for something I normally despise! 😂 It means that my time off work should all fit in too! 
Fingers crossed yours makes an appearance very soon Bethannora! x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - Yaaaaaay! And great that it should hopefully fit in with time off work. Phew! x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Ladies my af has started to arrive. Woop! Definitely not day one yet, but I'm sure it will be heavy enough by tomorrow. We should have similar dates, LM! X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fab news Bethannora!! 
I’ll be having a scan on 31st to check my lining is thickening up nicely and aiming for transfer on 12th Feb! 
x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wooohoo to the both of you!!!! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies! 

I Would love to join the thread pls. I’m having a medicated FET with first injection today and transfer towards end of feb! I found these threads such good support when doing treatment before. I was very blessed to have FET work for us before which gave us DD who is now 21 months and praying we are lucky enough to have another. 

We have 6 embryos on ice and are planning to have 2 put back. Trying to eat and drink healthy. Lots of organic fruit & veg, nuts, full fat milk etc, I want to do everything the same as last time in hope we get the same result. 

Good luck to you all and will be lovely to chat xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome, Lily! Good luck to you x

LM - exciting that our dates are the same. Eeeekkk! x 

Naneal - how are you getting on? Have you got a projected transfer date? Hope your lining is thickening up beautifully x 

Baseline scan booked for CD3 this Thursday and then I presume I will start the elleste on the same day too. Hopefully I get the go-ahead this time!


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome Bethannora! Looking at your signature you really have been through it you poor thing. I have everything crossed for you that this is the cycle that will bring you your baby. Are you trying anything different this cycle? Good luck for Thursday XX


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome Lilyrose! Exciting that things are beginning (again) for you! 

I’m currently hooked up to my first intralipid so thought I’d say hi to everyone!

Bethannora- do you think your transfer will be on 12th too? 

Naneal - how are you doing? 

x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies and welcome Lily!

Lily: Congrats on your DD! Hope that this second round runs as smoothly as the first 

Bethannora: Doesn't it feel good to be right on track? Good luck on Thursday!

LM: Are you receiving your intralipid now? Hope it goes well!

AFM: Had a scan today that showed a lining of 7.8 cm. I followed your advice and asked to be tested to see if I too need the intralipids.... and holly cow, the cost is $1500 for the test and $300 for the intralipid... I had ot make the decision on my own because my DH is traveling and I feel kinda bad. I went along with it because transfer should be the first week of Feb and there is just enough time to send the sample to the lab and receive the dose. I hope I am making the right choice. How does the intralipid work, I mean they inject it over how long and do you only need one dose? So many decisions to make but let's hope for the positive outcome. 

Thanks for being out there ladies!!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, will try and get caught up with your stages as will look every day now. I’m on round 9 this is another FET which is booked for 6th feb has 2nd scan today lining was 10.2 so reacting well to the menopause tablets. 
I have 4 frosties 3 are blastocysts. 
Anyone trying accupuncture out this is my first time? I’ve had one a week from the last 6 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies!
Yes Naneal, I had my first intralipid this afternoon. So they put a cannula in my arm and connected me to a drip. They put some saline through first, then the intralipid, then finish with saline. It took about 90 minutes in total. I've been told to have one 3 weeks before transfer, then another 1 week before transfer but my immune levels were pretty high. I think some people just have one before transfer. 
You're lucky that you're in the US as our bloods have to be sent to Chicago so we usually wait 2-3 weeks for the results. 
Welcome Lauren! Round 9 - I hope this is the one for you! Your lining sounds very good so you'll definitely be good to go on 6th! How many will you have put back?
I'm a believer in acupuncture - I do it every time. How are you finding it? Will you have it in transfer date? 
X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

We will have 2 blasts put back. We have had 2 for the last 5 or 6 cycles. Yes I am having it on the day around 9ish and again after transfer about 1ish. I have to travel to the accupuncture lady though. 
I’m finding it relaxing the more I have done it the more I have got more relaxed. I’m not a stressy person but will see if it helps 
Lm - What’s an intralipid I have never heard of this ? When are you due for transfe?!
Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

It’s a soya/egg/oil emulsion which is meant to help lower immune levels. If you google miracle mayonnaise babies, you’ll find a daily mail article about it. 
My transfer should be on 12th Feb. I’ll only be having one embryo transferred. I’m tempted to have two but as I’m on my own the prospect of twins is a little scary. I’ve got 5 embryos in the freezer so if this transfer doesn’t work, I may very well go fir 2 next time! 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning ladies

LM - yep, I reckon I might be the 12th too. Woohoo! I am the same as you - just one embryo this time. And there won't be a next time as this will work for us both x 

Lauren - welcome! So sorry you are another lady who has had multiple cycles. It's exhausting, isn't it? We are on cycle 8. Your lining sounds amazing - well done x 

Naneal - fab lining! Woop! I think the worst thing we can do on this journey is to think 'what if' or 'if only' - by that theory, I think it was sensible that you got tested. It's better to regret spending money than it ever is to put blame on yourself x 

Lilyrose - the only change is I will take a drug called letrozole. It will help my endo hopefully - it's effectively an oestrogen blocker, so will help my endo not go into overdrive when I start the oestrogen tablets to build my lining x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

It would be fab if we shared the same transfer date Bethannora!! And if you’re given an earlier test date than me, I’m using yours! 😉x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

My clinic always go with 13dp for test date so it definitely won't be earlier. I'll be crazy testing from 4dp no doubt


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ha ha! Mine go for 12dp and I’m really going to try to hold out.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Welcome Lauren! Looks like you've been unlucky with all your hard efforts. Wishing you the best this time around  Scroll up and read bethannora and LM's explanation on the use of intralipids. They've convinced me! hehehe. Wish I had an accupunctorist that I trusted here. I too believe in it helping us relax. The only one I found is a real Chinese man who doesn't really understand what I am saying and I don't think that he has experience with fertility issues. I went once a month for a year and nothing "happened" magically.

LM and Bethannora, now now, no fighting  I'm going to stick to my word that I won't be peeking before the test date. My clinic does a 15dpt test date that is pure torture!! Good luck tomorrow Bethannora! Let us know how you are getting on. Are you having your baseline scan as well LM?

Lily, what are you up to?

In the end, my DH wasn't happy about my deciding alone to test my K7. IVF is just such an emotional rollercoaster. Because the transfer will occur in the near future, there was no time to wait for him for decision making. So in the end, I stand by my decision even though there is a little tension at home. (Somehow they better find something to make it worthwhile, hehehehe).


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies! 
Good for you Naneal standing by your decision. If there’s one thing this whole process is teaching me, it’s not to have any regrets and rule out the what if’s. You won’t regret having the test but you might have regretted not doing it. 😀
I’ve never had a baseline scan - I wonder if it’s because I don’t down reg?? I just start on the Progynova on CD1 and then have a scan 8-10 days later. 
I hope all goes well today Bethannora, and I hope you all have a good day. 
x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

LM17 - Yes I imagine it’s because your not down regging. I’ve got to object buserelin for 2-3 weeks so need to make sure everything is quiet at baseline scan before building the lining. 

Good luck Bethannora x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Woohoo - my lining is thin enough to start! I start 3 x elleste today, 1 x letrozole tomorrow for 5 days, and then up the elleste to 4 x daily next Tuesday. First lining scan is on Friday 2nd. 

Thank you for all your good luck messages  

LM - no need for a baseline on natural cycles. I have never had one on my natural FETs either - like you I just had a scan around day 10 x 

Naneal - I agree with LM - you will never regret doing it and it's not worth the 'what ifs'. You did the right thing x 

Thanks Lily!

Hope you're all doing OK - not long until the weekend x


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi ladies,
Can I join you? I'm doing a Nat Fet this month and had day 10 scan the other day.  I had a lead follicle at 12mm but lining was only 4.9mm. I've never had lining probs before so hoping things will improve.  I've another scan tomorrow.  The plan is to trigger once follicles are big enough that is, assuming the lining has improved... always so nerve wracking! 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great news Bethannora, one hurdle down and a step closer! 

Welcome Sapphire! Here’s hoping tomorrow shows a nice thick lining so you can trigger as planned. It’s so frustrating when things crop up that you never normally have an issue with but things can change around  quickly so hopefully tomorrow you will see an increase. Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fab news Bethannora!
Welcome Sapphire. I hope tomorrow goes well for you. 
X


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello ladies,

Can I join you please? I'm due to have my FET next week Friday and had my lining scan yesterday. Lining was 6mm so still a bit to go but the clinic advised me to increase my oestrogen with one pill vaginally in the evening. I have now started bleeding very very lightly since early this morning though, so am worried the whole thing will need to be cancelled - has anyone else come across light bleeding before an FET and still able to go ahead?

Chrissy xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Chrissy - welcome! 
I haven’t experienced bleeding before fet but they would have checked yesterday at your scan that your ovaries were ‘quiet’ and that you weren’t or hadn’t ovulated so I’m sure it will be fine. Obviously speak to your clinic but I’m sure it’s nothing to worry about. 
Did you down regulate? What stage of your cycle are you at? x


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you LM!

The scan was fine yesterday, ovaries were quiet but she did say there was a corpus luteum which is odd. The clinic will hopefully advise me later today. I just wonder if it's my lining shedding early?

I took progesterone to induce a bleed, and then started 6mg of oestrogen about 10 days ago. They asked me to increase the oestrogen by another 2mg last night, vaginally. You do sometimes read that this can irritate, so perhaps that's what the bleeding is about? x


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello,

It looks so busy now this forum, which is great.

I have started yesterday evening with buserelin injection. It’s suits me much better than using nasal spray 4 times a day.

Have a great weekend...


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Chrissy - welcome! Keep us posted on what your clinic say today. Any pills taken vaginally can cause some bleeding and this bleeding is typically from your cervix - so it won't necessarily affect the thickness of your lining. So don't panic. Good luck x 

Gab - fab news that you have started your injections. You're on the way now x 

LM - thank you! 5 days to go until your scan. Eeeeekkkk x 

Sapphire - good luck for your scan today. Let us know how you get on x 

Lilyrose - hope the downreg jabs are treating you well x 

Naneal - how are you getting on lovely? x 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well too. This cycle thread is really getting going now. Exciting! No updates from me - started the oestrogen yesterday and start the letrozole today. I have googled endlessly about the letrozole and decided to take it just before bed so that I can sleep through any unwanted side effects x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG, I blink and boom so many new ladies have joined, welcome to you all!! 

Bethannora: Fabulous thin lining!! Good to hear that you've begun the cycle finally!

LM: I didn't know that you didn't need a base scan, but form reading a bit online, it is true that it isn't needed when doing a natural FET  How are you getting along these days?

Gab: Welcome back, we had missed you. Super for the injections!

Chrissy: Good to hear that you were reassured by the scan and the bleeding stopped!

Sapphire: How was the scan?

AFM: Had another scan today and lining is 8.8 so almost there. I'll be beginning the progesterone on Wednesday and the transfer will take place on the 5th. The results of the NK cells (the lab that they drew this week) will be coming back beginning of next week.... I wonder if I will have time to have the intralipids. Didn't you say LM that you were to receive them 1 week before transfer? Urgh, whatever. Let's take it one step at a time.

So... who has plans for this weekend May it be sunny and happy for you all.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Mind if I join too? March/April became February strangely so I have a scan booked for Tuesday to see if I can do my natural FET this month. 

Bethanora - I took letrozole on my tandem cycle and didn't find any side effects - plus I got a bfp. Fingers crossed it helps you. 

Naneal - glad scan looking good . They say intralipids one to two weeks before transfer then every 4 weeks until 12 weeks ( tho if levels high will do at 3 and 1 week before transfer then every 2 weeks and will continue beyond 12 weeks, often every 4 weeks throughout the pregnancy)

Gab - I used to hate the spray. I always worried that the snuffly nose it gave me would stop it working or that I would oversleep and miss my am dose so never slept well.  Hope no side effects causing problems.


Chrissy - I hope no more bleeding and all good. 


Sapphire - how did scan go?


Hi everyone else. 


Afm - my plan is scan on Tuesday and if that ok intralipids. I know I don't ovulate every month so fingers crossed this is one I am, and that lining behaves itself as only had mirena coil out 20th December ( which is why I was planning on march /April . However with work rota etc decided to give this month a try. I have a short cycle so I have had withdrawal bleed and this is 2nd af since coil removed) 


Baby dust to all.


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I'm afraid the bleeding got worse and therefore the clinic has decided to cancel my FET next Friday   I guess it's safer to postpone but I do feel a little deflated. I've been told by the emergency helpline doctor to continue my oestrogen for now and await new instructions on Monday. Fingers crossed we can still go ahead in a few weeks' time when my body starts behaving again. I'm still puzzled how a period could have started - my lining was only 6mm on the scan the day before....

Mieran, I hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Bethannora, I hope the medication doesn't give you any side effects. I personally feel great on the oestrogen, not so much on the progesterone...

Naneal, great lining!

Gab1, I'm glad you're ok with the injections. I've never used the spray.

Good luck to everyone, hopefully I'm not too far behind for the next attempt!

xxx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Chrissy - so sorry. Delays & cancellations are so common, but they're so very horrible when they happen to you. Fingers crossed, like you say, you won't be too far behind xx

Naneal - I know, it's a busy thread now - no longer just the 3 of us! Fab news on your lining. Not long at all until transfer either. Exciting!!! Just relax - you've got this X 

Mierran - welcome! You're the first person I've met on here who has taken letrozole! Good luck for your scan on Tuesday x 

Just a quick one from me as I'm on my phone and I'm Brighton for the weekend. Long 4 hour journey home for us later. Zzz! Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Chrissy, hang in there. Somehow it's better to wait and have everything under control to improve your chances. Hang in there, it will be your turn soon!!!

Welcome Merrian 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

So sorry Chrissy. It’s so disappointing when you feel geared up and ready to go but like the others have said hopefully it won’t set you back too long and best to have your body playing ball so give you the best chances. Fingers crossed it won’t be long. 

Welcome Merrian, look forward to chatting x

Hope you had fun in Brighton Bethannora! My sister lives in Brighton so we are regular visitors, love it there! X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies, so sorry, I'm playing catch up!  It's good to see some new names here. 

Sapphire - how did your second scan go?

Gab1 - exciting that things are kicking off for you! How long will you be on the buserelin for?

Bethannora - is letrozole a tablet? What are the side effects meant to be? I hope you've had a fab time in Brighton.

Naneal - you have a transfer date!  That's fantastic! How exciting!!  Just wait and see what the tests show. I'm sure your clinic will advise you. 

Welcome Mierran! Fab that you might be able to have a transfer next month. Fingers crossed for you!

Chrissy - I'm so sorry that your transfer was cancelled - that's so disappointing for you. As the other ladies have said, it's best to make sure everything is right before transferring a precious embryo. I hope you can go ahead next month. 

Lilyrose- I hope you're doing well!

Not much going on with me....day 7 of medication. Steroids are now in the mix and had my first sleepless night last night 😲 I'm hoping it was just because I wasn't at home last night rather than the steroids. Fingers crossed!! I have my scan on Wednesday, other than that it should be a quiet week!

x


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello

Hoping I can join in your group here  

I'm having a FET this month not sure what date yet, it's our first attempt. I had my first scan last week and am due one on Wednesday morning.

We're very, very lucky that we have 26 embryos, collected 55 eggs, 35 good enough for ICSI and 26 made it to day 2 freeze. 

We had the first stage of IVF back in September ( i think!) but I suffered pretty badly from OHSS so took some time off to recover from having melons for ovaries.  During my investigations, we discovered I had lupus so I've been trying to get that under control to give us the best chance possible.

Trying a natural cycle this time, transferring 1 embryo, trying not to get our hopes up too much.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi there, hoping someone has some advice for me.  As you can tell from my signature I’ve been on  a tough journey and desperately needed my fet to go smoothly    I’ve been told I can do a natural fet which I’m pleased about as having had various treatments since November 2016 I was hoping to not be pumping myself with hormones.

To cut a long story short, I chose to cancel treatment for this month.  I had scans on cd9, 12 and 13 which eventually showed a very slow developing dominant follicle.  Bloods showed my oestrogen to be low and lh slightly increasing.  I have regular cycles, roughly 28 days and initial tests show I ovulate naturally.  I guess I’m now panicking that we have a female fertility issue as well as a male one  

I’m hoping next cycle will be different.  Does anyone have any experience of this? I’m hoping I’m just having a sluggish cycle.

TIA x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.

Chrissy - so sorry hon. It is awful when a cycle vets cancelled but, as you say, better that than waste your icebabies. 
Did you down regulate first? Or just take oestrogen? It may be that pesky luteal cyst causing issues. Big hugs and hope they work out a plan for you

Bethanora - Thank you.    I hope the drive home went ok. I'm sure there are a few drugs I haven't taken ( Viagra and oestodiol patches are the two that spring to mind ) but otherwise i have been quite a walking pharmacopoeia over the years.  


Jellsie - it's quite common to not ovulate every month so I wouldn't worry about major implications based on a single month. Hopefully next month will be better. Meanwhile take care of yourself and give yourself lots of tlc as it is tough emotionally having a cycle cancelled. I know I don't always ovulate every month and remember being told that if you ovulate 2 months out of 3 that is considered normal. 


Roorooroo - wow amazing number of embies. Hopefully you've got your take home baby there. Fingers crossed all goes well with your scan,and that your lupus stays under control. 


Lm - the joys of steroids.    I'm not looking forward to them again. Hopefully it will all be worth it for you and lead to some sleepless night of a more welcome kind   


Hi everyone else.


Got text from clinic to confirm my scan so that makes it a bit more real. Other than the clexane ( I have anti phospholipid antibodies) not on any meds so it makes it less concrete iykwim. 


Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Mierran; thank you for your reply.  You’ve no idea how much better you’ve made me feel.  CD9 showed dominant follicle, CD12 was a showing a possibility but the nurse thought it was more likely to be a blood vessel and CD13 showed one, but it was measuring small.  I knew cancelling is the right thing to do, but I was worrying it could be the same again, signifying another issue xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

LM17 - You may already be doing it but thought I’d let you know my clinic told me to take the steroids in the morning with breakfast which helps with side effects. I’ve been taking them this week and so far so good, they haven’t effected my sleep x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - good luck for your results this week x 

Lilyrose - I was there to visit my sister who also lives there. I agree, it's a lovely place x 

LM - 2 days until your scan. Woohoo! Are you taking your steroids in the morning? This helps me massively with sleeping on them - even taking them early afternoon can still give me insomnia x 

Roorooroo- welcome! That's an amazing number of frosties you have. Good luck x 

Jellsie - good luck for your next attempt. Cancellations and delays are really tough, but I am sure it was just a one off and next time will be much better. I too have had delayed transfers from follicles and lining being all over the place x 

Mierran - I have a letrozole question! Did you get breakthrough/mid cycle bleeding on it and cramps? My af stopped on CD4, and now (today) CD7 I have bright red bleeding (not heavy) and terrible af cramps. Good luck for your scan x 

AFM - I am panicking a bit as I started bleeding again today. My af stopped on CD4, and now it has returned. It is a light flow, but bright red. I also have af cramps. I am hoping it is the drop in  oestrogen from taking the letrozole, but I am still worried - it took me by surprise this morning. I take the last letrozole tomorrow, and also 'up' my oestrogen tablets to 4 x daily tomorrow, so hopefully that will be enough to stop the bleeding and give my lining half a chance of getting thick enough for transfer. So annoyed with my body and hoping this cycle isn't cancelled/delayed again x


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

thank you! What steroids are you taking? I'm on prednisone to manage my Lupus but I've since read its often prescribed during IVF, I've come down from 10mg - 7.5 - 5mg. Are any of you on a similar dose? Nervous it's too low now.

Present shopping for cousin's newborn today and I almost caught myself looking at other bits and bobs in the shop, I made a hasty retreat...


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Roo - I will be on 20mg pred daily. Lots of women are on all sorts of different doses so try to not panic & compare (easier said than done, I know). I've been on 5mg, 10mg & 25mg on previous cycles. Your doctor will know what's best for you with your lupus & other test results x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
I hope everyone is ok. I'm playing catch up again! 😀

Roo - welcome! Wow - I've never heard of anyone having 26 embryos before! I'm sorry you had to suffer so much to get them. It must have been a bit of a shock discovering you have lupus - was that through routine testing? I'm on 10mg prednisolone increasing to 20mg on day of transfer. I don't think it's one size fits all so it's probably a good thing they've amended your dosage. It shows they're looking at your individual situation.

Jellsie - I'm sorry things haven't gone to plan for you. I really hope next month is the one for you. 

Lily rose - thank you for the steroid advice. That's what I'm doing. I slept fine last night so Saturday must have just been a bit of a blip. 

Bethannora - that's very strange about your bleeding. Did you speak to the clinic? Could it just be residual AF?

Everything's fine with me although I've been thinking about the whole immune therapy stuff. Does anyone ever question why the immune levels are high in the first place? What if there's some underlying issue that I should have investigated? Does anyone have any thoughts??
I'm looking forward to my scan on Wednesday, then I can book my flight to Spain and the countdown can begin. I'm already dreading the 2ww - does anyone have any tips?
X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone 


Bethanora - no I didn't. I took it on a fresh cycle not a frozen one but I had no problems at all, but I bleed like the proverbial for a week plus usually anyway, and I think I stared it cd2. If you check my treatment diary from then it may have more info ( it was feb 2010). Hopefully things still go ok. 

Jellsie - glad it helped a bit. Big hugs. And I'll be reminding myself of the same thing tomorrow if my scan shows my bits not playing ball   

Lm - re your immunological question a bit of background info. The uterus is what is called an " immunologically privileged zone". This means that the immune system works differently there than the rest of the body otherwise it would kill off an embryo ( which is at least 50% foreign DNA from the sperm, 100% if it is donor egg ). However in some individuals for several reasons the immune system isn't switched off in the uterus to the level it should be. Switched off too much and you get infection. Not enough and you kill the embryos. Sometimes if there is too much overlap in DNA between a couple the immune system sees it as not being an embryo but as an abnormal cell and all the parts designed to eg kill cancer come in to play. 
So to set your mind at ease there usually isn't a multi system problem, it's just your uterus that doesn't have the volume set right.   
Re the tww I always vacillate between being absolutely sure it has worked to why am I bothering with these medications when it obviously hasn't worked - often within 5 minutes. My coping strategy tends to be a combination of positive visualisation eg relaxation cd or app , keeping busy eg good book, and chocolate.   


Roo - I was on 16 mg first pregnancy between EC and ET , and think it was supposed to be 10mg twice daily reducing to 10mg once daily up to 10w then weaned off second time. However I had lots of side effects so took half that and weaned off at 7 weeks. 
And remember to take with food with a bit of fat in it as it helps absorption. 


Hi to everyone else.


Afm just fingers xd all ok tomorrow. Am assuming that I will need another scan on Fri if all ok so wondering if I should delay booking flights etc until then. Problem is I need 4 seats together and if I leave it too long.... What do you think?  Oh well, have tomorrow to get through first. 


Baby dust to all. X x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good luck today Mierran and thank you for the info. I guess my mind is drifting into overdrive already! 
Where do you have to travel to for treatment? 
x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

What a lovely bunch of ladies you are ❤ Thank you for all your supportive replies.

Mierran, I hope your scan has gone well today xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, and thanks. Unfortunately not good news - difficult to see ovary ( I only have one and it's in a strange place) and bloods showed low oestrogen levels. So no go this cycle. 


Going to try natural again next cycle but if still the same picture i will need to do medicated and just hope previous two bfns on medicated cycle were caused by something else other than implantation problems with artificial oestrogen. 


Lm - my clinic are in Athens. Glad info helped. 


Jellsie - another hug for my fellow natural FET casualty. We'll get there.   


Will keep lurking and wishing you well esp as next cycle likely to start end of the month.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh Mierran, I’m so sorry to hear that. It must be so disappointing. I hope your next cycle comes around very quickly and I wish you lots of luck. x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bethannora- how are you doing? Did your bleeding stop? I hope everything is ok. x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Merrian, I am so sorry to hear you’re in a similar situation to me  . roll on next cycle   xxx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

mieran- i am so sorry to hear... wishing you all the best with natural cycle... big hug 

I have started the buserelin injections since Thursday. I am not able to fall in sleep like before and also get awake early. I dont have headache... touch wood.
Any advises in this?? 

Which place do you ladies inject. I an doing it in my belly. I need to inject until scan date and they will advise me further which will be after 2 weeks.


----------



## Kelly2430 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 1st time on here. Just after some thoughts on my pending FET Natural cycle if possible 
My story so far:
I've had 1 successful IVF in 2013 and have my DS  
Had IVF again in September but had severe OHSS so had 3 5 day blastocysts frozen.  
So I've just had the go ahead this afternoon to put 1 embryo back in On Mon 3rd Feb all natural however I feel like its really late in my cycle.  
I've been using the CB ovulation kit which gave the smiley face this morning however this is day17?? (The last 3 months have been day 16/17 so this is clearly when my surge is)  
My clinic have said that they will thaw and put the embryo in on Mon which will be day 23, this feels really late in my cycle as they are 28 days long.  Has anyone experienced this before, just worried they have made a mistake, also its 7 days till Monday and it feels a long time after my LH surge to wait??


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to crash in on this thread.
Kelly - welcome.  Some oneone will come along with info  soon.  I can't help as all of my FET were medicaticated.
Mierran - so sorry to hear of scan.  Finger's cross  for next month
I am doing a mock cycle this month to see how my lining behaves.  I am a thin lining veteran.  Yesterday lining scan wasn't great.  Triple layer but only 6.2mm thick. This was after 8 days of oestrogen priming and tamoxifen added to the mixture of medications.  I also did my usual home remedies that I read over the years.  My clinic told me to apply another oestrogen patch. Due for rescan of Lining next Monday.  If the extra oestrogen works then I will be doing the actual cycle and going for FET early march.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Mierran - I am so sorry. Fingers crossed it was just a hiccup, and you can do a natural FET next month. Good luck for your next go in a few weeks time - I hope the time flies by for you x 

LM - good luck for your scan today. Let us know how you get on. Exciting x 

Gab - I have always injected in my belly. I am the exact opposite of you - I get super sleepy on suprecur ad awful headaches x 

Kelly - the timing sounds perfect. 5 day embryos should always go back 7 days after ovulation. The day you get your positive OPK is effectively trigger day. So 2 days later you ovulate (have your eggs collected) and because your embryo is 5 days old, it goes back in 5 days after that again - so 7 days in total. Hope that makes sense. But don't panic, it definitely sounds like the correct timeline x 

Kim - good luck with your mock cycle. Fingers crossed your scan goes well on Monday. I am on a v similar protocol to you x 

AFM - my bleeding did eventually stop. Phew! In reality I was only bleeding for a few hours, but it did panic me. Hoping my lining scan on Friday goes well. I will have been on the meds for 8 days by the time I have my scan x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? 

Naneal - how did you get on yesterday? 

Kelly - welcome! I agree with Bethannora. I haven’t done a natural fet but was seriously considering it for this time and looked into all the timings. Seven days post surge would be when my clinic would do the transfer too as that would be 5 days post ovulation and when the endometrium would be naturally receptive. 

Kim - welcome. I hope your mock cycle goes well. I’m interested to know what your home remedies are??

Bethannora- I’m glad the bleeding has stopped. I was a little worried when I hadn’t seen your name pop up on messages. Only 2 days until your scan! 

AFM, I had my scan this morning. Lining was 8mm and triple lined and ovaries seemed quiet so all fine to go ahead with my transfer on 12th. 
Bizarrely the doctor counted 10 follicles on my right side (left doesn’t really do anything) - I’ve never had more than 6/7 on previous scans over the last 3 years. Typical when my not using my own eggs now! 😂
It still seems like a long wait until transfer....I’m so impatient!! 

X


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear that mierran, fingers crossed for next cycle for you.

LM – I was told I held the clinic record  .  Our problems have always been blocked tubes and very low sperm count but we knew my egg reserves were very very good so we’re lucky there.

Welcome Kelly! Similar story to me with OHSS we were about that time and had to wait until now. Frustrating.

Thanks for all your prednisone feedback, I’ve dropped my rheumatologist an email to check in. My lupus showed up when I was referred for very low counts on my blood tests. More tests showed a positive ANA and all symptoms added up. It’s a relief in nothing else to know but I’m worried my body will just go NOPE! And attack the embryo.

Good news on my scan today though and I’m transfer any time between Tuesday and Friday next week, should find out this Friday when I go back for scan number 3.

Ovulation testing - my nurse mentioned this today, am I supposed to get these myself do you think or will the clinic provide? Id never heard of them till today.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

So many new ladies on the thread, exciting!!!

First of all, I was sorry to read about those who have had to postpone their cycles. Hang in there Merrian!! A little longer to wait until it is your turn . It’s just tough when you’ve got your heart set on something and you have to postpone!

Gab: How are you doing with the injections? Have you tried listening to the IVF podcast before falling asleep? I find that it helps improve sleep. I agree with 

LM, maybe finding some home remedies to help with your sleep? (who I am to speak, I at up at 5 am every morning).

Kelly: Looks like you and I will have our transfers on the same day! I’m glad that bethannora gave you a very reasonable explanation about the transfer date being in line with your cycle 

Kim: Good luck with your mock cycle. Let us know how your scan goes on Monday!

LM: Good to read that your lining is now a nice little cushion! Urgh, how unfair that your ovary started to produce all of these follicles. I can ready how impatient you are about your transfer. Are you keeping yourself busy to keep your mind off of all this?

Bethannora: Hope that your scan on Friday brigs you good news and that your lining has also begun to grow. 

Rooroo: So frustrating how our bodies just react and do what it wants instead of what we want! You can buy ovulation kits at your local drugstore. Long ago when we were trying naturally, I had bought a bunch from amazon. 

AFM: Had another scan today and the lining is 8.6 mm. I got the results from the NK cells and things are normal so no intralipids. I am still mixed about having spent so much $$$ on the test but my mind is at peace now. Everything is on the right track for success. Transfer is on Monday and progesterone injections have begun, ouch! I am less worried and beginning to believe!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Woo hoo Naneal- you’ll be the first of us (I think) to have a transfer!! How exciting! I’m pleased everything is going to plan. 

And Roo, you won’t be far behind! 

Things are hotting up now! 😀

X


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow so exciting some ladies already have date for transfer.

Bethannora- i really dont feel tired... even after not sleeping well for couple of days and also no headache. Luckily i did had a good night sleep yesterday. I do feel very thirsty.

Waiting for my periods to start. Hopefully she will arrive just after the weekend. I can reduce the buserelin and also start the tablets. The clinic told me to call them on first day so they can book me in for a scan.

X


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Kelly

Quick reply from me, I'm doing natural and triggered just before my surge on CD16 (Monday), my transfer is this coming Monday so a week all in.  I regularly surge this late and my cycle is about 28-30 days.  I'm on progesterone support just for belts and braces but I don't think it's necessary.  I wouldn't worry if your clinic have ok'd everything and they know your cycle length.  I agree 7 days in between seems ages but that's what I had previously when I was successful with my son so holding onto that.

Good Luck ladies


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Ladies I don't think it's good news for me. I started bleeding again this morning. I spoke to my consultant and she has still told me to come in for my scan tomorrow, but it's looking like they might cancel me. Basically if my lining is thick & triple striped then I will get cancelled, as it can't be trusted with the bleeding. If it's still too thin then she said we can carry on. I am so tired of it all. Sorry to be a downer, and sorry for the 'me' post x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh Bethannora, how frustrating! See what they say tomorrow - you never know it might be ok, especially seeing as the bleeding first appeared so soon after AF. 
If it was cancelled, would you have to stop meds, wait for bleed, them down reg again? 
As if this process isn’t difficult enough, these stops and starts really don’t help! Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - if it's cancelled then I will await a bleed, and start again (short protocol and not long). Not entirely sure if I will continue with the suprecur or not - will have to wait and see. It just feels like this cycle has been a bit of a bust from day one. I've been injecting for 6 weeks now so a lot has already gone into this cycle - meds, emotions & money wise. And although it's not the biggest deal, I really wanted my transfer when it was scheduled for as I have a week off work. It's tough for me to get time off work and I have a pretty stressful job too (manager in the RSPCA) so it's much nicer for me to not spend the 2ww in work so that I can be free from sad stories and stress. But all that said, I don't want to waste an embryo if it has no chance of implanting - so I know it's sensible to cancel if needs be x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no Bethannora. So sorry to read this. I'll be crossing my fingers hard for you in hope that you can still follow through with this cycle. Hang in there until tomorrow and keep us posted please!!!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone. thanks for the support.

Bethanora - so sorry not looking good for you too. But as you say you need the best bed possible for your icebabies. I hope it's good news tomorrow. And if not that they can give you an idea as to why and what they can tweak. And is there no way you can change your holiday? I know it is difficult especially if you don't want to tell work. Brilliant job you do.   

Naneal - good luck for Monday. Hope transfer goes well. And glad results of bloods all ok. Hope progesterone injections not too bad.

Kim - hi, how're you?  hoping all those meds, the extra oestrogen and your hot water bottles etc do the job and your lining thickens nicely over the weekend. Then it will be go in ernest. 

Lm - Murphy's law isn't it - lots of nice follies when you don't need them. But hopefully your icebabies will get all snuggled in soon, and you won't need any of those follies


Gab - the only time you're happy to see af , eh.    Hope she arrives on time and you can get onto stage 2. I'm another one who always injects in her belly. Usually a couple of fingers from belly button in a circle round it.   


Kelly - I also have a dd from a triggered cycle with et 1 week after trigger / lh surge. 


Roo - good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get some more info re next week. 


Hi everyone else.


X x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for all your support & kind words x 

Mierran - thank you. Hope you're getting on OK. I bet you're on countdown to your af x 

Naneal - thank you lovely. Bet you're getting excited now. Eeeeekkkk! x 

LM - will you have another scan before transfer, or are they happy with your fab 8mm lining? Well done you x

Gab - hope you're sleeping better x 

AFM - scan this morning showed a triple striped lining of 6.7mm. They're not sure if they're going to cancel (despite saying they would if it was triple striped yesterday). I will find out for definite later on this afternoon..so the wait in limbo land continues x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bless you Bethannora. I’m glad it’s not game over yet....fingers crossed the journey continues....
No more scans for me - as long as it’s over 6mm, my clinic are happy. Good job really - not sure I can face another £280 for another scan! 
I’m just on my phone so can’t reply to everyone but will do so later. 
Keep us posted Bethannora. 
X


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh Bethannora, i hope you get some good news today.

I do sleep but it is very light. I am so happy to feel AF cramps so hopefully it will start soon.

X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - I am so excited for you! Wow, that's a lot of money just to have a scan! x 

Gab - fingers crossed af arrives sharpish - the signs sound promising x 

AFM - The clinic have phoned and I am to carry on with meds for now, and return weds for another scan. I had some fluid in my cervix on my scan this morning, so my nurse said if I do get a bit more bleeding (which I have had this afternoon) then it's nothing to panic about as it's likely to be the fluid in my cervix & not from my womb lining. She searched for another cause of the bleed on the ultrasound, but couldn't find anything else. If I get a heavy bleed though, it's likely this cycle will be cancelled - but I am to still go in for my scan weds to see what is going on. So a little bit more hope, but still in limbo. If everything is OK on wednesday's scan then transfer will most likely be valentines day. Aaaawww! Our clinic don't typically do transfers on a wednesday as they're so busy with egg collections. But my consultant has made a special allowance for us as we are going away valentines day for a few nights. The perks of being a long term patient!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

This is good news Bethannora! Hope that your Valentine's day transfer will occur on that day and that you can spoil yourselves after that  Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone - how are you all doing?

Roo - how was your scan today? Is your transfer booked in?

Naneal - the final countdown is on. It s good that your blood tests came back negative. At least you don't have to wonder now, although obviously the additional expense isn't great!

Mierran - I hope you're ok. X

Bethannora - I'm glad your treatment continues! And it's good to have the reassurance that any bleeding isn't from your lining. It's never easy though is it?! A Valentine's Day transfer is nice and how lovely that you're going away for a few days after transfer. Are you going anywhere nice?

Hello to all the other ladies. I hope everyone has a good weekend.

x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey all, trying to keep up with all your post and I only use my phone.

Is anyone have transfer next week. I had my final scan Tuesday and my lining was 11.2mm so all set for FET Tuesday 
Xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi ,

Bethanora - keeping fingers crossed all goes well on next scan. Good you got the reassurance before the bleeding and hope all goes well. 

Lm wow. I though 165 for a 5 min scan and 330 for scan and 3 blood tests was bad. 280 just for scan. Eek. As someone who works in the medical field I feel fertility treatment is like wedding stuff. As soon as someone hears it's for a wedding the price doubles. And it seems to be the same re ivf. Or maybe I am just cynical and being unfair.   

Naneal -  not long now. 

Gab - hopefully those twinges are a good sign of af arriving soon.

Lauren - good luck for Tuesday. You doing a medicated or natural cycle?

Hi everyone else.

Afm have a poorly youngest so spent morning at gps and chemist. I then spent a lot of the afternoon trying to sort out the invoice for my blood tests. *Sigh*. All sorted now.  But unfortunately the long list of things on my to do list for today are still there. But managed to multitask phone calls and cuddles so don't really care. The tidying up can wait until tomorrow. 


The current plan is i am going to get a prescription for gonapeptyl and oestrogen and if next natural cycle a bust do a down regulated medicated FET with transfer in April. The 2 bfns I had on medicated cycles were just starting oestrogen so at least I feel as if I would be doing something different even though I worry that I had no implantation either time. But if I can't do a natural FET.... And pretty sure i can't even do a low dose stims FET as nothing to stim. So not really any choice. 


Anyone any ideas?


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Mierran - fingers crossed for your next natural. I'm the opposite to you - I've only ever got pregnant on medicated cycles and not on my 2 x natural FETs (apart from a chemical). Sadly it's sometimes just simply trial & error - but at least they're changing things. Take comfort in the fact these changes might be all you need. I totally agree re your pricing strategy thoughts too x  

Lauren - amazing lining! Well done. Fingers crossed for transfer - not long and you'll be PUPO! Good luck x 

LM - we are only going to Tenby in west wales, but it's just nice to get away. Can't wait! You're nearly on the one week countdown to transfer. Woop! Will you take time off after? X 

Roo - how was your scan? X 

Naneal - eeeekkkk, not long to go! X 

Gab - any sign of af yet? X 

How are all you other ladies getting on? Anyone with scans etc next week? Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi All

Hope you're having wonderful weekends all round.

Thats great news Lauren! Fingers crossed for you.

My scan went well, took the trigger injection last night and should transfer friday all being well. Starting the progesterone twice a day from monday. Not feeling great about everything and just waiting for something to go wrong. I'm more scared of getting a positive result and miscarriage than I am of getting a negative.

Sorry for the down in the dumps post.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ah Roo, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down in the dumps. This is all so hard and I understand your fear. 
Although I'm not feeling negative, I don't think anyone would be more surprised than me if I get a bfp. 
My only advice is to take one step at a time and just take things one day at a time. Try not to think too far ahead or about the what if's. I know that's easier said than done as I'll be close to insanity during the 2ww!
Try and remember why you are doing this and every step you take is giving you a chance to achieve it. 
IVF works for so many people - and this time it could be our turn! 
Chin up. X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Roo - I know exactly how you feel, you're not alone. You never have to say sorry for your 'down in the dump' posts as I can guarantee there's many people who feel the same, and are thankful that you've been able to put into words how they feel too. Like LM said, IVF works for so many - and this could absolutely be your time. Big hugs x


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Naneal - Good for Tomorrow.

Lauren943-  Good luck for Tuesday.

Bethannora - fingers cross for scan Wednesday.

Mierran- fingers cross the down reg med settles things for your next cycle. 

LM17 - my  home  remedies are just myself help stuffs for my lining.  There isn't any concrete evidence that it will work but psychologically I feel better  for doing  something.  My self help lining:  chicken & veg soup,  beetroot juice, raspberry leaf tea, pomegranate juice, hot water bottle, fertility massage, super green food powder and avocado smoothie, drinking one litre of water.  

Roo - hope you're feeling a little better.  

AFM: one more sleep till lining scan.  If the lining thickness has not improved a great deal.  I won't be disappointed as I wasn't doing my self help stuff religiously as I did the medicated protocol 3 years ago. I got the best lining then. Shall update soon on lining scan.

Hello to everyone else that I missed.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - good luck for transfer today lovely lady. Let us know how you get on - I'll be keeping everything crossed. Such an exciting day x 

Kim - good luck for your scan x 

I hope you all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

How was your scan today Kim? Is the lining finally thickening? I loved reading about your home remedies and really hope it worked.

Bethannora: How are you feeling these days? Any more bleeding? i hope you're not too anxious of having to wait until Wednesday.

Roo, I hope your mood is better now. It's a real emotional rollercoaster with our emotions, so hope you are feeling better now.

LM: One week to transfer? When is your next scan? 

AFM: Thanks a million for all your support ladies. It's really important for me. I haven't told anyone here so it feels so good to share with you all. So today was the transfer. They placed a 4AB blastocyte. I got a little picture and I can already tell that it's a cutie! Did any of you do PGS? Here the clinic almost forces you to do it and I feel like it is a waste. Anyway, now it's time for a two weeks off. I'm going to take it easy. The OTF is the 20th.

I'll be still here to see you all through this journey and look forward to hear about everyone's BFPs!!!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Naneal brilliant your transfer is done, we can go insane together!! 
I am having 2 put back all being well, I have 3 blasts frozen and a 3 day.
I’m on a medicated cycle are you doing natural. 

Looking forward to tomorrow, I have accupuncture for 9.30. They will tell me transfer time around 10ish after the thaw and then back to accupuncture again. Hoping it’s been worth the extra money and time it’s taken, as she’s 30 mins away. 

Here’s to the 2ww , lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies!

Kim - it's good to hear people's tips! I must admit I tried beetroot juice last time. I'm not doing it this time but have just realised I've actually been eating beetroot most days. Must be my subconscious kicking in!!  How was your lining scan?

Naneal - congratulations on being PUPO! You're the first of our little group. Let the madness commence! I didn't do PGS as the clinic said the donor would be young so it probably would be a waste of money but my donor wasn't as young as I was expecting (although far from old!)so I'm now wishing I'd insisted on it, especially as I've had 2 failed transfers. Anyway, enjoy your break, rest easy and wait for that little embryo to implant!

Lauren - one more sleep for you - how exciting! I hope all goes well tomorrow. 

Bethannora - how are you getting on?

AFM- I'm good, still impatient! 😃 Had acupuncture this evening and have my 2nd intralipid tomorrow. 
No more scans for me - just on the final countdown now!

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

yipee Lauren... good luck for tomorrow!!!

And LM, I didn't realize you were doing ED! Are you doing this in the UK? How old was the donor in the end? I'm also excited to hear how every one will get on.  Hope all goes well with tomorrow's intralipids.

Indeed, baby dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello All,
Naneal - congrats on PUPO.
Lauren - good luck for ET.
LM17 - glad you like beetroot. I dislike the taste. Only managed to drink its juice. My if nutritionist recommend it as it has high concentration of nitric oxide - improves circulation to the uterus.
A.F.M- had scan today. Triple layer. 7.3 mm thick. My clinic was pleased with the scan picture. Got the clear to start cyclogest. Fingers cross A.F shows on time. 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Naneal
Yes, I’m actually doing DD as I’m single and after poor AMH levels and a miscarriage with my own eggs, I decided to eliminate as much risk as possible. 
I have my treatment in Spain but because I’m an existing patient of a London clinic (from my fresh OE cycle), I have all my tests, scans etc in the UK on a pay as you go basis. Then I fly to Spain for the transfer! 
My donor is 32, which is 10 years younger than me, so I can’t really complain. It’s just that the clinic always spoke about the average age of their donors being 26, so I was expecting someone in their 20’s.  But she is a proven donor so hopefully this next embryo is the one! 
x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - woohoo, you are PUPO! And what an amazing grade embryo you have too. Congratulations! x 

Lauren - good luck for transfer today! Let us know how you get on x 

LM - less than a week to go. Woohoo! Good luck for your intralipid today x 

Kim - that's a great lining, well done you x 

AFM - don't want to jinx things, but I haven't had anymore bleeding since Friday. Phew. Lining scan tomorrow and hopefully if everything is OK, I will also take the trigger shot tomorrow night. Eeeekkkk. Cannot wait to stop the suprecur - the headaches have returned with a vengeance x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

How did i go Lauren? How many did they put back? How do you feel? In the other clinic where I had my IVF's done, they made you lay in bed for about 2 hours before you could get up. Here, you just hop off the table to just go home right away. Urgh, I'm so silly to think that it will just fall out. 

Bethannora, congrats about not having had any more bleeding!!!!! Can't wait to hear that you're ok and that your trigger shot will have been given. And thenn it'll be one week until transfer right? Same as you LM... are you both having transfers on the same day in the end??

LM I envy you with acupuncture. My first acupuncture experience was amazing. It was in London. The lady was using scented oils and had the room dim lit and it was warm and cozy. It just made me feel so peaceful. Then I moved around to other countries and never found one like this first experience. I still believe in them and love it... so I hope that it has made you feel good! When are you flying out to Spain then? I totally understand your deception about having an older donor, but 32 is still young. 

Kim: I am glad that your mock cycle is going smoothly. When are you expecting your AF?

What's up with the other ladies out there... where are you and how are you feeling? Who's got their next scan this week?

AFM: Just chilling. I don't feel a thing. I wonder if it is really there....


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm jumping in for Feb.
Starting second non medicated FET. Feeling nervous.
I'm so sorry I've not been able to read from the start. 
Hope everyone is doing OK so far. 

LM17 I think we cycled together in November. Lovely to see you back. 

I'll try and pick up from here and catch up as we go along. 
I'm not due for my first scan until next week so not much going on. Looks like I'm quite behind. 

Kim was interested in your lining tips. I'll be doing all I can as have poor lining history. 

Hope all appointment have gone well today. 

Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey so transfer went well had my accupuncture before and after. I probably lay on the bed for another 10 mins after transfer time. Both blast thawed well one fully expanded and the other on its way. These are from a successful cycle this time last year both embryos took but one was eptopic. So hoping this will be the one. 

Now I’m going to chill for a couple of days Netflix is going to get a hammering. Then accupuncture Friday again, it sends me sleep!! Very relaxing. 
Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Kim - your lining sounds great! How does a mock cycle work (sorry if that sounds stupid!)?

Bethannora- all sounds positive. I've got everything crossed for tomorrow- I hope all goes well. Keep us posted. 

Naneal - I always worry about it falling out too! I'm scared to go to the loo afterwards!! I'm flying out to Spain early Monday and will fly back same day. How are you feeling? All normal so far??

Great expectations- I remember you! It's good to see you back too. Here we go again! Is your scan next week a baseline scan or a tracking one to see how your lining is coming along?

Lauren - congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like you've got a couple of good ones onboard. Enjoy putting your feet up and hopefully being looked after!

Roo - how are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing? 

X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Quick one from me - sadly our cycle has been cancelled. My lining was thinner on scan today, so the bleeding must have come from my uterus and not my cervix. So stop all meds today and then start again next month. It's been a long old 7 weeks injecting for it to be cancelled but i know it's the right decision. Our nurse did say we could carry on in the hope my lining thickens again, but we were too worried it is already compromised, so decided to cancel. It seems the mo0st sensible decision. 

Good luck to you all - I hope you all get your BFPs xxxxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bethannora, I’m so so sorry to hear this. 
Of course it’s important to make sure the environment is right before proceeding but it must be so disappointing. 
I’ll miss your positivity from our little group and wish you every success for your next cycle. 
xx


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bethannora - so sorry to hear of the scan.  Lets hope the clinic can find answer to your bleed.  Fingers cross.

LM17 - The drug regime & dosage are the same in a mock cycle as the actual cycle.  The only difference is that I don't go ahead with the ET in a mock cycle.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bethanora sorry to hear it’s been cancelled, but best to wait til the optimum time xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no Bethannora, how sad to hear that your cycle has been cancelled. It was probable a difficult decision to make but a very wise one. It is best to have an ideal environment to place the little embryos. Keep yours nice and safe until everything is ready for it. I hope that you ladies still take your trip for Valentine's day next week to help heal. Soon you'll be able to start again. Yes, it gets old. Yes, it is painful, but it's all about baby steps. I hope you and your DW are a good support for each other. When you have the mind set for it, please keep us posted as I am still looking forward to your BFP! xoxo


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello All,

Quick question from my side.

I expected period to start over the weekend but had only cramps and twinges but no sign of any discharge.

Its 3 days overdue now. I started day 21 buserelin injections 50 units.

Is this normal? Should i contact the clinic?
X


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I was just reading all previous posts which i missed.

Bethannora I am so sorry to hear... hopefully the next one is going to be yours. I believe our body reacts in different ways to the hormons shoots we inject. Give yourself rest and enjoy some cosy time with OH.😘


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Gab - it's very common to be late when you start buserelin on day 21. I am often anything up to 5 days late. Please don't panic - totally normal to be late x 

LM - thank you. I'll have everything crossed for you on Monday. Good luck lovely x 

Naneal - thank you. Hope you're getting on OK lady x 

Lauren - thank you x


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone. Sorry for the no news, I couldnt log in on my phone and I've been staying off my laptop to avoid working!
Sorry about your news bethannora. I hope you're ok to try for next month.  When ours was cancelled after the egg collection it was a weird time.

My transfer is tomorrow at 9:30. Any tips? This is our first go.  I nearly had a panic attack in sainsburys at the thought of it today. Oh dear.
Any advice on what happens after? Will I be able to stay and relax for a while? I don't even know who is doing the transfer, I feel incredibly unprepared  

9 of our embryos were defrosted and 8 had made it past the post on Wednesday morning, blastocyst tomorrow and then implanting one.


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

I just tried to call my clinic for some reassurance and they're closed.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Roo

I think you’ll be surprised at how quick and easy it is - there’s nothing to worry about at all. 
I’m sure every clinic is different but you’ll probably be shown your little embryo on a screen and then the doctor will insert a catheter, insert the embryo, remove the catheter and wait for confirmation that the embryo isn’t inside it, then you’re done!
You’re normally left for at least a few minutes after transfer and I’m sure you can ask to sit somewhere quiet for a bit longer if you’d like to. 
When I’ve had a transfer in London, they’ve said no make up, no nail varnish, no perfume....in Spain, they don’t do any of that at all, they are much more relaxed and have fantastic success rates so don’t be worried if you haven’t been given any of those guidelines. 
Ask anything you like to reassure yourself, and I wish you amazing luck and lots of baby dust for tomorrow. 
X


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Roo - Exciting news that tomorrow is your transfer day! I guess that part of the secret is to relax. LM described the procedure very well. It's all very simple. On the transfer day I just go home and lay on the couch for the rest of the day, watching tv. After two days, I already have cabin fever and need to get active again. Do you have plans for the next couple of days?

Bethannora - How are you feeling hun? I hope that you are planning your little get away and focusing on next month 

LM - Are you almost packed and ready to fly out on Monday? May I ask which clinic you are using in Spain? I'm so excited for your big day!!

Gab - Yes, my AF was overdue by 7 days and I was convinced that things weren't going the right way, but with time, everything falls into place. Hang in there, it will come!

Kim, Lauren, greatexpectations, how are you all doing?

Sending you all some


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

How are you doing Naneal? Managing to stay calm and relaxed? Not physically packed yet but definitely mentally - I'm so ready for this transfer! I'm with Barcelona IVF - I sent you an email so feel free to ask anything you want!  

Gab - sorry for not replying before. I haven't down regged prior to a FET before. 

How is everyone else doing?

x


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Ladies, she arrived today finally...

My first scan for lining is booked for after 3 weeks. So i will be in March forum as well as my transfer is going to be in March. 

How exciting so many ladies having the transfer. Good luck all.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Roo - How did it go? Congrats on being PUPO and now time to relax a little (if you can!!).

Gab - Good that AF has finally arrived, and not too late! Keep it up!

Who's ready for the weekend? I feel like it's always the weekend, no?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you working Naneal I’m off till Monday 19th on the sick. So it’s nice not too worry about it xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
How is everyone doing?
Roo- did all go well today?
Naneal & Lauren - you seem to be handling your 2ww very well!! How many days post transfer are you now?  
I’m in a bit of a grump today. It’s day 2 of progesterone so wonder if that’s affected my mood as I’ve been very upbeat until now. I feel tired, fed up of waiting, dreading the 2ww and any potential disappointment at the end of it. I don’t feel excited about Monday at all. 
I’m hoping my body will level out a bit and get used to the additional hormones. I’ve got this weekend to get my head straight!! 
X


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

hello all

LM - I started feeling very grumps on my 2nd day of progesterone, my skin looks terrible too  
Your post is just like mine a week ago   It all settled down a bit after that. Only a few days to go for you!

Thanks for your kind comments ladies.  The transfer was fine in the end, took about 20 mins, we transferred a 4AA blastocyst, one 4AC will go back in the freezer, 2 more need another day but look good to be frozen also.  I did feel a bit sick but was able to relax. I had the same Dr who did my collection which was nice. Had a little potter around Battersea Park by the river after which was nice and relaxing. Safely back home in bed with the dog at my feet.

Lauren - How are you going to spend your week off?

I need to take a leaf from the Naneal book of staying cheerful!

Testing will be next Monday so not too long to wait


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ah congratulations Roo! You sound happy!! 
And only ten days until OTD, that’s great!! 
I think my clinic say 12 which I’m going to try to hold out to but who knows...


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Woohooo Roo, you made it to the next stage! Nice to hear you are safe in bed and happy.

LM, oh no hun, so sorry you're in the dumps. Let's see... how could we cheer you up? What makes you happy in life? What makes you relax? Can you indulge yourself in something you enjoy? It's Friday night so a little happy-go-lucky movie at the movies and a piece of cake (oh dear, I am revealing myself here   ). The excitement of it all has probably gone away because you know the drill. You know that you have to suffer through the steps and that in the end it is just statistics. But oh boy if you DO get a BFP, think of how exciting this new life project will be!! I believe that you have to bite in every time like it is your turn to come, because in the end, you are just hurting yourself during the 2ww which isn't the ideal state of mind. I am so excited for you on your trip. I heard that BCN is so warm already! Imagine... Spaniards everywhere....  I know you can do it and I can't wait to hear all about it. If you see a bakery, try an ensaimada de mallorca. Yum!

Lauren, I've got two jobs so I am off for my bigger job for two weeks but am doing some easy work from home and that's fine and keeping my mind busy. I'm back full swing on the same day as you.

Bethannora: Sniff... miss you! If you're still reading, know that we are still caring from afar.

Gab: Do you know if your transfer will be beginning of March or a bit later than that?

Kim, greatexpectations, where are you?

AFM: Not planning on testing until test date which is the 20th of Feb. I guess they want to rule out chem pregnancies? I don't feel a thing, it's weird. I've got a picture of the blastocyte on the fridge and I compared it to pic online and it looks really bad. Really, really, really am hating the daily progesterone injections. My DH is hesitating so much in jabbing me that he's doing subcutaneous shots instead of IMs and it is killing all my body!!! 

Ok, focus on good things!!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Bethanora - so sorry hon. Here's hoping next month is a beetter one for us both. Big hugs. X x 

Kim - glad mock cycle went ok. When're you doing the real thing? 


Roo, LM, Lauren, Naneal - keeping fingers crossed that you all get your sticky embies   

Hi to everyone else.  Hopefully all going well.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Evening all. Roo great news on your transfer sounds like you have a good one on board. 

I have a nice weekend ahead lunch with friends Saturday and Sunday. Accupuncture today was nice too. 

I can’t stop yawning today all day. I’m off to bed struggling with personals think I need to get my iPad out rather than my phone. Night all xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - aaawww thanks! Well done on holding out to test date. Progesterone injections hurt way more as they're oil based so much thicker. Ouch. Worth it when you get your BFP though which I'm sure you will x 

LM - eeekkkk 2 days to go! Sorry you're down in the dumps. Do something to cheer yourself up this weekend lovely x 

Roo - woohoo, well done! I bet you're on cloud 9 x 

Mierran - thanks lady. Fingers crossed for next month. Come join me on the march page I've set up x 

Gab - so glad af arrived. It's all go now x

Lauren - hope you're enjoying your post transfer chill days x

Sorry to anyone I've missed, but I hope you're all well too!

All ok with me - just (in)patiently waiting for af to arrive so I can get going again! We had to pay a £200 cancellation fee for this FET. After 5 fresh & 2 FETs all at the same clinic, I was slightly put out - we've paid so much already as we've had the hysteroscopy, cyst aspiration & loads of add ons too over the years (dread to think how many tens of thousands we've spent). I was in a cheeky mood & we get on really well with the clinic staff - so I asked for a 'buy 8, get one free' cycle. Hahahaha! The nurse said she would email the directors to ask! Woop. Fingers crossed x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies! 
How is everyone doing?
I think I'm feeling a bit better today though I've not been up too long so hard to tell! My clinic insist on me taking my medication exactly every 8 hours which is a pain on the weekends - do you ladies have to do the same??

Bethannora- lovely to hear from you! I'm glad you're doing well. I hope AF hurries up - is she due any day?
It does seem unfair to have to pay a cancellation fee. How is that justified? It's not like you changed your mind! I'll make sure I have a look on the March board to see how you're getting on. 

Lauren - you sound very relaxed. When is your OTD?

Mierran- lovely to hear from you too. I hope you're ok and you're looking forward to starting again next month. 

Naneal - you are such a sweetie, thank you. You sound very chilled about it all - best way to be. Do you have to use the dreaded pessaries if you're having the progesterone injections or is it just the injections? Sounds like you need to annoy your DH so he's angry with you and just jabs you! 😉

Roo - I feel reassured that it's the progesterone messing with my moods rather than me just losing enthusiasm, thank you. I hope you continue to have a restful weekend. 

I've got a good weekend ahead - meeting a friend for lunch today and tomorrow before heading to my friends who lives closer to the airport, I'm going to meet up with some ladies from the Donor Conception Network. Should be interesting as it will be other single women either considering or going through treatment currently. It will be good to physically meet people in similar situations. 

Anyway, I'd best get on. I hope everyone else is doing well. 

X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been so quiet. My DD has chickenpox so it's been a tricky week. 

LM17 Im glad you are feeling a bit better. I totally get how you are feeling. After last cycle failed I was so insistent that I wanted to cycle again as quickly as possible but now I'm here I'm quite hesitant and feeling quite worried about dealing with a negative outcome. Will you travel on your own? I have minimum meds but my clinic just same same time (morning /evening) every day. My scan is a lining scan. Think the way it's fallen it might be my only one before I ovulate over the weekend. 

Roo glad everything went well and congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

Naneal I've never been given a picture of my embies  how lovely. Its a blast so it will have been a good one, especially to freeze. Which progesterone injections are you on? They are awful!

Bethanora sorry to hear you had to cancel. Hopefully you can start again soon with that free cycle!

I can't get back any further on my phone, hope everyone is doing OK. Sorry to everyone I've missed. 
Have a good weekend everyone. 
Xxc


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Did everyone have a quiet weekend? Who's up for scans and ET's this week? 

Just wanted to with LM tons of luck for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO!!!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck today LM! You will be PUPO in no time - I'm so excited for you! Safe journey xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you ladies....I am officially PUPO!! 
I turned into a blubbering wreck in the clinic which was pretty embarrassing! Managed to cry on my patient coordinator (twice!), the nurse who took my bloods and the acupuncturist!! I don’t know where it came from - I’m putting it down to having very little sleep! 
My embryo was a 2AB so I grilled the doctor on the quality and she said that there’s no reason why it wouldnt have expanded to a 3 or 4 by this afternoon. She said the first letter was the most important so it’s a strong embryo (even if not as expanded as my previous two transfers). The doctor who performed the transfer was my assigned doctor who I had never met face to face before so I’m taking that as a positive sign.  

I’m now waiting to board my flight home - I’ll be glad to veg on the sofa! 

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Fab news, LM. It's definitely an emotional day - one that gets more & more emotional the longer you try. So it's no wonder there was tears. But congratulations! This is your time x 

AFM - af is here! Woohoo. Baseline booked for tomorrow so I'll still be cycling with you all, but transfer will be early march. Much less of a delay than we anticipated. Phew. It will be short cycle medicated FET so I should start the meds again tomorrow if my scan goes to plan x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like this Monday is turning out to be a very positive Monday!

Seriously CONGRATS LM on being PUPO. Don't worry about the tears, it's all the hormones and the emotional roller coaster. I am sure that the staff already forgot the little drama and feel pleased that their work has meaning to people. You deserve the time with your feet up. Yipee!

Bethannora - So happy to hear that af arrived and that you're back on track!!!! I bet you feel a thousand times better. I hope you are able to adapt your planned schedule. I'm happy to have you back with us 

Lauren: How was your busy weekend? Are you still ok hanging out and relaxing? Are you going to test early?

Greatexpectations: Is your DD better with the chickenpox?

Mierrian: What are you up to?

Where's everyone gone? ;p

AFM: One week into 2ww. I'm going through the normal stages of the 2ww, now in the disbelief period where I am convinced that it didn't take. I'm fine with that. I also had said that we weren't going to test early but they make us wait 15dp5dt which is way overboard. We are therefore going to test on the 15th which will be 10dp5dt (we don't want to ruin Valentine's day, hahaha!). 

To be continued


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

hooray LM! that's a great AB! ( I actually have no idea what the number means) or what PUPO stands for...)) How are you feeling? 

Bethan - hooray for you too! Not long to go at all.

Naneal - how many days after your transfer will that be when you test? So soon! How exciting.

Horror story to cheer you all up, I left for a dog walk after progesterone suppository today.  Made it about 10 meters up the street before disaster struck. My body is not amused by the twice daily treats. Sharp turn around home with unamused dog in tow.

Meanwhile I am desperate for coffee, 4 days caffeine free and I'd like nothing more than a bath but I'm too scared to have one. Feeling very bloated and incredibly thirsty today, is this normal!?


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

LM congratulations on being PUPO. I cried the while way through transfer last time. I think everything got to me and I was on my own too and it all came out. I felt really silly but the Dr and nurse were lovely. Hope you have a safe trip home and can get some rest.

Naneal I think a test at 10d5dt should give you an accurate result. My clinic say 12dp5dt and I ways wait but only because I hate testing. DD is so much better thank you.

Bethanora that's great news. I'll likely transfer end of Feb so will be with you all the way. 

Roo sounds like you've had a tough day! Not heard of being thirsty before but could be side effects of the drugs. I'm trying to wean myself off caffeine this week, I don't do well without coffee!

AFM just waiting for lining scan on Thursday and then the inevitable panic/disappointment a out how rubbish my lining is.

Xxx


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

that is so wise Great, I took the 'this may be my last coffee, make the most of it' route when I should have been cutting down. 
Fingers crossed for your lining


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi again ladies, 
I'm now home and in my PJ's on the sofa. What a whirlwind trip!
Thank you ladies for your good wishes! I'm still a bit teary- I never have been on any of my other transfers, but I'm just going with it and am looking forward to a box set day tomorrow - any recommendations? 

Great expectations - I hope your DD is much better now. Only a few days until your scan. Let's hope your lining surprises you this time. Are you doing anything different this cycle?

Roo- the number refers to the level of expansion- 1 being the least and 6 being hatching. (That's at my clinic anyway, I think there a few different methods of grading.) And PUPO is 'pregnant until proved otherwise'! I'd never heard of it too before these forums. 
Sorry to hear about your progesterone drama.....they're not fun at all! I bet your dog was seriously disgruntled! 
Have you tried decaf coffee? I've found that it's the comfort of the cup of coffee I miss, rather than the caffeine so decaf is working quite well for me. And I really miss baths during this time. I think baths really relax me and if we were allowed them, I know they'd help me through this 2ww....but I guess it's a small sacrifice for us to make.  I havent heard much about thirst but I think the progesterone causes bloating. 

Naneal, you're doing so well! But only 4 days until you test - that's amazing!

Bethannora- welcome back! Great news that AF has arrived and you'll be transferring very soon!

So, we've got a few test dates coming up then....
Naneal - 16th Feb
Roo - 19th Feb
Lauren - ?
Me - 24th Feb 

Exciting times! 

X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Naneal so my official OTD is Thursday 15th transfer was 6th so I will do test Wednesday at 8dp5dt. Weekend was ok I didn’t go out Sunday as my friend cancelled on me. So it ended up being a tv day. I don’t blame you for testing early that’s ridiculous to wait that long, do you go into clinic? 

Rooroo defo no baths, I stopped having caffeine about 4 years ago now we have decaf tee and coffee you don’t miss it when you get used to it. 

Congrat lm on being pupo, we are watching mcmafia it’s very good. 

Afm - been to have my hair done today, and went for lunch with my bestie and her parents and kids. I’m still really tired and symptom watching all the time. My nipples have gone larger than normal and my boobs ache a little. Keep getting the odd twinge and I’m trumping a lot!! Lol xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, what an exciting week we have in store!

Seeing when you ladies are testing, it's looking increasingly unlikely that I'll last 12 days!!

x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Bethanora - great that af started so quickly. Mine probably won't arrive until the end of the week.



Re testing , my clinic say 17 dpo so 10 days after a 5 day transfer for bloods, and 2 days later for a hpt.


To all those pupo - lm, roo, naneal, lauren - hope those little embies are getting snuggled in. 


Great - hope lining nice and juicy on Thursday


Kim - you af waiting too ready to start your cycle proper. Hopefully all goes well


Hi to everyone else. Keeping fingers crossed for you all. 


X x


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi everyone

First post! Today is first day of downreg - Buserelin spray 3 x day (2 sniffs) + Progynova 2mg pills 3 x a day. 

I tried a natural cycle last time and it didn't work. This is my last chance on NHS. We have 6 frozen embryos. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Mierran - nice to hear from you! Hopefully not too long to wait until things can start moving again for you. 

Welcome bluesky- how are you feeling about everything? How long do you expect to be on medication before transfer? 

I'm feeling good today and enjoying a sofa day! 

How is everyone else?

X


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi LM17 - I'm booked for a scan on 23rd so we'll see. I had to go back for a later scan (lining too thin) last time and I expect the same again. My cycle is anything between 21 and 34 days (!) so it's all hit and miss really. I'm generally fatigued from thinking about it; all the silly mistakes and forgetfulness. Pressing on  Enjoy your sofa, lucky!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies - how’s everyone doing? It’s all gone very quiet....

Lauren - good luck for testing today. I’ve got everything crossed for you. 

I seem to have acquired a cough overnight which I guess is a sign that the drugs are working to lower my immune system as I can’t remember the last time I was ill. Other than that, all quiet for me....

X


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Bluesky, my cycles are all a bit up in the air too but we managed a natural cycle this month

Hi LM, sorry you've got yourself a cough!  

Lauren - sounds like things are happening for you. I have NO symptoms, other than sore boobs yesterday but I was lying on the sofa in a new bra and I'm putting it down to that rather than anything do to with my little embryo!

SItting on the sofa feeling a bit lonely at the moment, I work remotely for a company up north so I don't have any real workmates of to speak, we've just moved somewhere new so new friends here, my closest family member/friend gave birth last week and is an hour away other side of London. I'm hovering over the button the Mush app where you enter your due date in anticipation, desperate to meet some people nearby!  We have building work starting in 2 weeks and feeling a bit pathetic that I'm looking forward to them starting so I have someone to talk to.

As soon as the 2ww is done I will get on the decaf coffee. I'm currently holding a hot espresso enjoying the smell, its the small things eh!

Are many of you off work at the moment? 

xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Roo

Sorry to hear you’re feeling a bit lonely. It is always hard moving to new areas but as friends keep telling me, once we’re pregnant, it will open up a whole new social circle. 
Whereabouts have you moved to? 

I’m back at work today but my job is sooooo quiet that it really doesn’t provide too much distraction so I have been googling today which I really didn’t want to do! 

How are you feeling generally? 

x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Welcome to bluesky. Down regulating is not always the most fun part of the cycle 

Roo - yes, I too moved to another city and it takes time to settle and re-create your new network. You'll get there and it is true that having a kid makes creating links easier.

LM - Wow, already back at work? Take it easy  I hope you've been treating you well these past couple of days. BTW, how was that meeting with the other ladies on Sunday?

Bethannora - When is your initial scan set up? Did you get your 8 plus 1 free deal in the end?

Mierran - Any signs of AF?

Greatexpectations - Good luck tomorrow with the scan. Let us know how it goes. 

Lauren - Good luck tomorrow with the test. Hope it's positive!!

I hope that I didn't miss anyone!

AFM - Just hanging around and waiting for the otd on the 21st. Am I the only one on IM progesterone daily (as well as the pessaries)? We're doing the injections better now so it's not as bad as the beginning. 

Group   to you all!


----------



## Kat2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello everyone. Hope you don’t mind me joining on this thread. We had a FET today! Third time, first ended in miscarriage and the second failed. Two embryos put back today. Feeling super positive! Here for support and advice. X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys just a quick post... 
I tested this morning at 8dp5dt and it was bfn I have officially OTD tomo at Hospital but I think it’s all over now, worst think is I feel pregnant this time, the drugs never really affect me like this that why I thought it had worked, round 10 it is then, what’s your opinion do you forget the 2 have left in the freezer and do a live bearing in mind I have only achieved a full pregnancy once with a live, a chemical live, chemical fet. Xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey Lauren, 
Just replying quickly while I’m on the train. I’m so sorry you got a bfn today. I don’t want to give false hope but it is still quite early. Will they give you a blood test tomorrow? 
This journey is so flipping difficult and it’s so unfair that we have to deal with these repeated disappointments. You’re a very strong lady to keep going.
As for whether to use your two frozen, I definitely would. Do you know what grade they are? I’ve heard that some clinics now  have better success rates from frozen rather than fresh transfers. This may be because your body isn’t so inflamed after egg collection etc. But I understand that you would be more biased towards a fresh transfer given your previous success. 
See what tomorrow brings...
X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome Kat! Congratulations on being PUPO! 
When are you due to test? 
X


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Lauren,

I'm sorry you got a bfn. I just wanted to share my experience with regards to frozen embryos. My first attempt was a fresh cycle and it didn't work (early positive and then numbers fell quickly) The second one was a frozen embryo and this didn't work either (but I had a horrible cold at the time, which I think influenced things). My third attempt was also a frostie and I am looking at my beautiful one year old daughter from that cycle now! I have been told that the techniques for freezing and defrosting are so much better these days, that the success rate has gone up tremendously.  Hang on in there, keep going. I never thought I'd be a mother and here I am, getting ready for another attempt as soon as my body plays ball xxx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi ladies, just wondering if I could pick your brains.  I’m doing a natural fet with my only frostie.  We had to abandon our attempt last month as my cycle was a little slow, AF arrived this morning after a 31 day cycle.  Will I be ok going for my first scan on cycle day 12.  I’m away on a hen do on what will be cycle day 10.

Many thanks


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

HI Jellsie
I haven’t done a natural fet but have looked into it extensively. If I were you, I’d have a scan on day 9 if that’s an option, just to give you peace of mind so you know the state of play before you go away. 
That’s probably being really cautious but one of the reasons I haven’t done a natural fet (yet!) is that I’m scared of missing my surge so I’d rather be safe than sorry. 
I hope my ramble helps!!
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Just a quick one as we're on holiday and I promised DW I wouldn't be on my phone. 

Lauren - I'm so sorry. It's heartbreakingly unfair and you don't deserve to be planning cycle number 10. Big hugs - here to chat anytime from a fellow multi cycler x 

Jellsie - for my last natural I was in Berlin on cd10. Instead my clinic scanned me on day 9 - they said they would rather do an earlier scan than later. Good luck  x 

LM - how are you getting on lovely? Hoping this is your time  X 

Nan - hope you're doing well too. Everything crossed for those magic 2 lines next week. I'll be on progesterone injections too x

Roo - big hugs, it's tough feeling so alone x 

Great expectations - good luck for your scan x 

Hi to everyone else! And welcome to the new joiners - congrats to those who are PUPO. So sorry for lack of personals but I hope you're all doing ok! 

AFM - I'm back in the game. Baseline went well so I've started the meds again. 1st lining scan next Tuesday (20th), trigger on the 23rd if everything is ok with my lining & then transfer on march 2nd x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies.  I had a scan on day 9 last time, why did I not think of that?   Lol!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Bethannora - good to hear from you! 

Such good news that you’ve been able to start again so quickly! In just over two weeks you’ll be having your transfer! 
I hope you’re having a lovely break. 

All is good with me - I’m tired due to my cough keeping me awake so am literally sitting at my desk wondering if my boss would notice if I put my head down for a little nap!! 
My symptom spot of the day is a stitch like pain on my lower left side....more than likely wind rather than a symptom! 😂
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone

Lauren sorry to hear your news. I've had a positive fresh cycle (my DD) and a positive from a natural FET (chemical) I think if I were you I'd use them. I have great hope in my remaining frosties. 

LM hope your cough is better soon and you can get some rest. 

Jellsie I had 9 day scan last cycle too. Where is the hen do? 

Bluesky hope this is a lucky cycle for you. Do your NHS hospital do private work too? Our health authority have suspended all IVF funded treatment. 

Bethanora that's great, will come round very quickly! 

Naneal I'm doing injections as well. Are you on gestone? It's awful. I had lublin last cycle and will do this one too. Its much better as in tummy not IM. 

Roo I always found treatment made me feel more isolated anyway. Hope you are feeling better. 

Kat hi and congratulations on being PUPO. 

AFM had scan. Triple lined and 7.2 which is actually really good for me so I'm chuffed. Likely ovulate at weekend and transfer end of next week. 

Hope everyone feeling well and keeping positive. 
X


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!!

I hope that you are doing well 

Greatexpectations - Amazing lining!!!! You should be very proud of it and it will continue to grow until it's a nice cushion for the ET. I can't believe that your NHS does not fund treatments. So in other words, depending on where you live, you can get free treatments or not? How fair is that?

LM -  Good to read you but not so much about your terrible cough. Is sure sounds bad.  Hope it gets better soon! As for the other symptoms, every little twinge  feels like a sign. I hope that the stitch was the embryo snuggling in there. When's your test date again?

Lauren - Real sorry that this wasn't your time. I really hope that you've started to heal from this terrible news. Are you already thinking of what to do  next? That's how I get over the BFNs (and also a super juicy cocktail!!!).

Jellsie - Were you able to fix an app for day 9 of your cycle? I agree with the ladies that you'll be feeling better if you have the scan ahead of time.

Bethannora - Hahaha sneaky you! Hope you are having a fabulous time and resting a bit. Your ET will be there in no time. It just sucks that you have to do the injections again. 

Bluesky - I hope your lining thickens! Stay hopeful! I heard that raspberry tea helps the lining thicken but when I am on meds, I try not to play with any herbs because I'd be afraid of interactions. 

Welcome to Kat and Chrissy. Sorry but I missed your stories. Are these your first FET and if so, when will they occur? Wait a sec, Kat you are already PUPO? Congrats! When is your test date?

Rooroo - How are you feeling?

Hope I didn't miss anyone!!

AFM - Nothing special. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. These 2 weeks are really fun. I've caught up on so many things that needed to be done. A good spring cleaning of my head. Even if this fails, I will come out of this period a little step ahead. Won't be testing until Saturday. I guess I am a little scared of the answer in the end. hehehe.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies - I hope you're all well. 

Great expectations - congratulations on your lining - that's great! No need to worry after all....and hopefully not too long to wait until transfer now. 

Lauren - how did you get on at the hospital today?

Naneal - it sounds like you're having a great 2ww! Very productive and relaxing....I need to take a leaf out of your book I think! 

How is everybody else getting on? 

X


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Greatexpectations, it’s in Bath but I live a 3.5 hours drive away   Luckily I’m sharing the driving.

Naneal, yes thank you.  All sorted for CD9 xx


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi naneal - agreed, I'm not adding anything into the mix that I'm not sure about, although raspberry tea sounds pretty benign.

Hi all - the only three things that help me with the downreg blues are 1) my cat, 2) sunshine, 3) exercise. I know it's different for everyone but I think doing this sort of thing in winter is just harder. What do you think?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick hi. 

good luck Naneal testing Tomo

So I went back again to the clinic as they have allowed me to do back to back fet. Got my AF today so planning DR day 25 ish cus of my cycles. Guessing transfer will be April. I have a day 3 and hatching blast day 6. So they are going to grown the day 3 to blast and hopefully transfer the 2!! My doc just doesn’t get why it’s not working we’ve tried everything, we are going to take me of the metformin and try inofolic this time and only use my fragmin for 5days as I have this left over. No scratch either. Just trying to change it up. 

Xxx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey Lauren, i hope this new cycle is going to work for you. The good thing is your doctor is also thinking about to make a change in the protocol as the previous didn't work.

Good luck Naneal.

I have to wait for 2 more weeks and will have my first scan begin March. I hope the lining will be good and they will book me a date for transfer. Really the wait is so long and also not knowing how al is going down there.

Have a good weekend all....
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope you got the best news this morning Naneal xxx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

It's a BFN for us again and again. So blah. So bored with all the hard work and energy we put into this for such an outcome. It was a super long cycle of 2 months with injections for 8 weeks. All I want now is for AF to come cause all these hormones are no fun.

Thanks a lot for all having been out there for support. I seriously wish you all the BFP that you all deserve.

Hugzzz


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Naneal, so sorry


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - I'm so sorry. I totally get the annoyed feeling after all your continuous hard work. It's heartbreaking & frustrating all at the same time. You don't deserve it at all. I'm gutted for you. Sending you the biggest hug possible x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies. Shed a few tears, did major spring cleaning and then fun things. Time heals and time will tell for the next part of the story.

I'll be keeping an eye on you to make sure that you all get your BFPs!!!


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Naneal I'm so sorry to hear your news. You have such an amazing attitude and you so do not deserve this outcome. Wishing you all the best in the future whatever you decide.

Lauren great news that things are moving again and you have a new plan for next cycle. 

Hope everyone else is having a relaxing weekend.
I've lost track of dates for this week. I had a positive ovulation test today so will have transfer on Saturday which will make otd 8th March. 

What other tests/scans/transfers are happening this week?

Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies!

Naneal - I'm so very sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. It seems so unfair. I really hope whatever you decide the next steps are, works out for you. X

Great expectations - good to hear you're doing well and exciting that your transfer is now scheduled!! How are you finding the natural cycle? Were you worried about missing the surge? Do the clinic provide you with special tests or do you just use the ones you can buy in Boots?

Gab - how are you? Remind me, are you down regging at the moment?

Lauren - I'm glad things are moving along for you. It's so frustrating that there's no rhyme or reason behind this process not always working. I'm really struggling with that at the moment. 

Bluesky - how are you getting on? Your sunshine wish seems to have been granted this weekend!

Bethannora & Jellsie - how are things with you both?

AFM, I have to say I'm struggling a bit, which is quite normal for this point of the 2ww for me. I wish Google had a 3 search daily limit or something! The latest thing to stress me out (warning TMI alert!) is that when I inserted the progesterone last night, the applicator wouldn't go in as far as usual presumably because my cervix was low, so I started googling and read that most people's cervix is high and soft if they're pregnant so was convinced it hadn't worked. But this morning, it was back to normal so who knows. 
I've had a lot of tweaks and twinges but still no sore boobs, which kicked in at this point when I was (briefly) pregnant last year. And I haven't been able to sleep beyond 4:30am for 5 days now which I'm guessing is down to the increased steroid dose. I look dreadful!!!
I'm not feeling negative but in my heart of hearts, I don't think this has worked and it makes me wonder why. I fell pregnant with my old eggs and a dodgy tube, so with those removed from the equation, why isn't this working?!

Anyway, enough of my rambling! I hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine and relaxation this weekend. 
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

LM sorry to hear you are struggling. I think during the 2ww actually anything can mean anything. In November when I was pregnant (again briefly) I had no symptoms and was also convinced it hadn't worked. When is OTD? Will you wait?
Hope you are feeling a little brighter this afternoon. 

This cycle is identical to my November cycle so I've been a lot more relaxed. Everything has happened as it did last time, lining is as expected and clinic happy with it and ovulation test positive same cycle day so was expecting it. I would have been very anxious if I hadn't had it today! I tested with clearblue digital sticks (with the smiley face) which are provided by the clinic. So hoping that all will progress as planned.
I think where cycles don't work and there is no other reason identified its down to the embryos. Mine was a good quality 5 day blast and obviously implanted but there must have been something wrong with it. Its just luck, which sucks and nothing we can do about it.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks great expectations- I'm glad everything is going according to plan. You seem very relaxed about it all which can only be a good thing. 
If this time doesn't work for me, I'm going to try a natural FET next time. 

I tend to think it's an embryo issue too which makes me angry as I thought I'd have younger donors and I questioned whether to have PGS but was told it would be a waste of money!  Anyway, maybe, hopefully, I'm jumping the gun! 

My test date is Saturday 24th. I'd like to test on Wednesday which would be 9dp5dt as I think it would give me an accurate result but if it's bad news, I'd probably be a wreck and not make it to work..... So I will try to hold out if I can.  

X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

LM how are you feeling today?
I wouldn't say I'm relaxed! I've just been so busy I've not really had a chance to dwell on things. I'll only have 2 appointments this whole cycle, a lining scan and then transfer. I almost forgot to take my progesterone this morning! I'm sure things will be different next week when I'm counting down to otd and after my chemical last cycle I'm dreading the next few weeks. This is the easy bit!

Hope everyone is OK, it's very quiet. 
Gtx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

It isn’t quiet isn’t it?!

I very stupidly tested this morning! I had a test left over from last time and the devil possessed me and I flew out of bed to test. Obviously negative.....everyone says it’s too early and it might be, but you hear of so many people that test early and get positive results. I’ll leave it a few more days but I’m convinced it hasn’t worked. 
I’ve been planning my next steps today - it makes me feel better to know I have a plan. 

You’re right....I actually quite enjoy the build up. We have little milestones along the way then we’re cast adrift on the 2ww worrying about whether it will work. Then if we get a bfp we worry again!! 
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh LM! It's too early, 7dp5dt?. What test did you use?
At least temptation has gone now. 
Will you wait for otd or test again later in the week?
Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I used a Clearblue Digital which are supposed to be as sensitive as First Response. 
I have no more in the house so I’ll hold out for another couple of days at least. I’ve asked the clinic if I can do a blood test on Friday as I won’t be able to get there on Saturday and don’t want to wait until Monday to stop my medication. If they agree, then I’ll probably do a First Response that morning which will be 11dp5dt. X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Naneal - still thinking of you lovely lady x 

LM - don't panic, it's still early. Plenty of time to still get a BFP. But I totally get why you need to organise a backup plan, just in case. I do it every time, normally a week into the 2ww. I hope your clinic agree to do bloods on Friday for you lovely x 

Greatexpectations - hope you're doing OK in the 2ww x 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well too.

Lining scan today and HOORAY my lining is 7.84 (good for me for day 10, and only 7 days of oestrogen). Phew. Back Friday for another scan and then trigger. Woop! Transfer March 2nd x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Bethannora
Great news on lining scan. All going very quickly for you.

I'm not in 2ww yet, transfer on Saturday. I will make plan for next cycle as well once I know how many (if any) frosties we have left. 

LM hope you are doing OK today. Did you hear back from the clinic?

Gtx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Greatexpectations - whoops, got confused and thought you were in the 2ww. I will only be 6 days behind you. Good luck for transfer Saturday x


----------



## roorooroo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, just a quick reply i will read everything later on and properly reply 
Hope you're all ok 

We got a positive result on Saturday, keeping all fingers crossed it goes OK. Scan coming up on 6th March

Sending good thoughts to all


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations rooroo - that's wonderful news. You must be on cloud 9 xxx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Roooooooo! Congratulations on your BFP!
Hope you are feeling well. Xxxc


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Congratulations Roo! Thats a good news. How are you feeling.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies...

Massive congratulations Roo!! I love to hear the good news - reminds me of why we do this! You must be elated!! 

Bethannora - great lining. Well done! 

How’s everyone else doing? 

Nothing new to report with me....had a very gripey belly the last couple of days. I feel like my body wants to shed this lining but obviously the meds stop that happening. 
I bought First Response tests yesterday with the plan to test this morning.....but I’ve locked them in my car boot so that I’m not tempted.  Even if I hold out one more day, it makes things more conclusive. Today is 9dp5dt. 

X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - I honestly have everything crossed that you see those magic 2 lines when you test tomorrow morning. Sending you all the luck in the world x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Lm well done for resisting temptation. I always get up early and have a wee so the first morning pee is gone and then can't be sure of an accurate result which makes me less inclined to test. 
Will the clinic give you blood test anyway?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m now back into the land of semi-hopeful....
My test on Monday was a Clearblue Digital and everyone tells me they’re not as sensitive as FRER so maybe there is a glimmer of hope (but only a glimmer!). 
I will test tomorrow though. 
The clinic hasn’t come back to me - I think they get fed up of my constant questions and think I’m jumping the gun. But thinking about it, I will hound them - my non-existent bank balance tells me I have every right!!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Roo - so happy for you. It's is nice to hear about success stories as it keeps us other in hope.

LM - Hang in there. I always believe until it is proven wrong. I agree with you that it is best to wait until you are sure that the answer will be accurate. If not, you are provoking more or an emotional roller coaster. I still believe that you could get a positive answer!!

Bethannora - Your lining sounds fantastic. I'm so happy that you were able to start anew so fast. I believe that this round could be the lucky one!

Greatexpectations - Wishing you luck for Saturday!!

Hello to the rest of the ladies... keep it up!!!


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Ladies do any of know what the percentage of frosties thaw well? I don't know why but I'm having a little panic about them not thawing properly. OH is away this weekend so I'll be on my own and having a stress that none  will survive. We have 3 left but 2 good ones and only having 1 put back in. Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bless you. 
Funny enough, that’s the one thing I haven’t worried about!
I think the freezing and thawing technology is so advanced these days that something like 95% are fine. 
I’ve had 3 FET’s now and there hasn’t been a thawing issue or a deterioration in quality for any of mine (yet). 
How are you feeling about the weekend apart from that? 
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks LM. Last time was fine. I was just thinking about next cycle (yes I'm already planning it) and then thought that there was a possibility we might not have any left for next time. 
I'm feeling fine. Its a super busy weekend especially with OH being away so I'm hoping I just won't have time to think too much. 

How are you doing today? Did you pester the clinic? 
Gtx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m good today thanks. 
I’ve even started to wonder if I might be pregnant this evening! Deep down I think unlikely but my tummy’s been quite weird the last couple of days and I keep getting headaches. We shall see...
I missed the call back from the clinic so we’re going to speak tomorrow. From the voicemail they left, it sounds like they may let me do the blood test on Friday. I really hope so. If it’s negative, it will mean I can stop the nasty clexane injections, drink wine and have a bath!! I really miss baths!!
X


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

It's back to grey and freezing LM - but the sun did help! Hope your blood test gets booked in. 
I'm juggling work and renovations and downregging so my moods look like an ECG. But I have a scan tomorrow to check lining, hopefully the drugs will have worked. 

Roo - congrats on your BFP x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies
So this morning’s test was a bfn and I’ll have a blood test in the morning to confirm. I’m ok as I think deep down, I knew it. 
I’ve spoken to both clinics (London for immune issues and Spain for the FET cycle) and they’re both happy for me to go straight into another fet cycle which I’m pleased about. 
I have a call with the Spanish doctor tomorrow evening to discuss natural vs medicated and if there’s anything else she’d like me to test/try. So all being well, I could be looking at another transfer in 4 weeks (ish). 
Does anyone have any views on natural vs medicated?
How is everyone else doing? 
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

LM - I am so sorry. I so hoped this was finally your time. Sending you all the strength to get through this time. I am so glad you can start again soon though. With regards to natural vs medicated it really is dependant on the individual. Lots of women get repeated BFNs on medicated, and then natural works. For me it's the opposite - I have done 2 x natural and I had a BFN and chemical pregnancy. I have done one medicated (although it was a fresh transfer as my wife donated to me - but effectively a medicated FET cycle for me) and I got pregnant. I lost the baby due to chromosomal reasons, so nothing to do with the FET process. So for me, I think I would only try medicated from now on. Have you ever done a medicated FET before? Because you got pregnant on a fresh cycle, which tells me your body can get pregnant with the use of meds, so maybe medicated would be better for you too? With regards to short or long cycle medicated FET - again if I were you, I would be inclined to repeat your fresh cycle with regards to whether that was long or short x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you Bethannora. I hoped so too but sadly not.
I don't advocate early testing but it has given me time to get my head around the likely outcome and rather than be down in the dumps today, I'm able to focus on moving forward as quickly as possible.

With my clinics, a natural transfer is nothing until adding in progesterone pessaries 5 days before transfer; and a medicated means using HRT (Progynova) from CD1.  They don't downreg for FET's.  I wonder why some do??  So all my FET's have been medicated from that perspective.

I do like the idea of letting the body do what it does naturally.  In December I had a scan (with the surgeon who removed my tube and he is also an IVF consultant) on CD10 just to check that everything looked as it should do inside after my op and 2 failed FET's, and he said I would be a good candidate for a natural transfer as my lining was very good and I was due to ovulate a couple of days later he thought; so if everything is the same, it doesn't sound like I would have trouble with my lining....fingers crossed!

I'll see what the doctor has to say tomorrow.

x


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Natural FETs are really lovely, I agree. No meds unless you require luteal phase support. Bliss! Often women swear by natural FETs so it's absolutely worth a go if you haven't tried already. Fingers crossed it's the change you need. Sorry - I got confused, and for some reason I thought you had only done natural FETs so far. Big hugs x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry LM. It's such a crappy thing to go through. Still after all these years I am still at a loss of what to say to other women going through this horrible roller coaster. Hope you are doing OK.
I can't really offer much to the medicated/natural cycle debate. For me a natural cycle is very easy. I have progesterone gel and injections from day after positive ovulation but that's all. What ever you decide wishing you all the best. Xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry LM about the BFN. I hope you had a good night sleep. It's good to hear that you are already focused on the next step. I've only had 1 FET and it was medicated, but would love not to have all this medication pumped in my body. It's a difficult decision to make!

I hope you all have nice plans for the weekend!


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi girls 🙂 I just got my second FET yesterday and this time it will be natural. No trigger shot no progesterone. We will see how it will turn out. My nurse said that I can do whatever I want including having sex and taking baths.   She said that most pregnant women at this stage have no idea that they are pregnant and it's all about the quality of an embryo. My lining was pretty good 9 mm (6 days ago) so I hope now it's even more cosy. I actually came up with crazy idea and told my husband that since the positive transfer outcome is like winning lottery we should also do some real gambling and we bought few lottery tickets   Who doesn't love the suspension   Even though lifestyle changes are not promoted by my clinic I decided to go after an advice of a witch doctor (good ol' doctor Google) and take it easy for a few days + few additional tricks. Deep down I do believe that the embryo quality is the most important but being gentle with myself will definitely benefit my mental state.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi IceAndfire. Congratulations on being PUPO. How are you feeling today? I'm having my 2nd FET tomorrow so we are pretty close. I have progesterone support but that's because with my first IVF I bleed very early and it's more for my peace of mind I think really. Being gentle with yourself sounds ideal. I might try that above everything else. 

Looking forward tomorrow to get the next step done. Not looking forward to 2ww or testing or what ever may be after that..... I'm feeling quite negative today. It's just sometimes too hard to be positive.


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Greatexpectations 🙂 I'm quite good. I'm happy that I don't have to use progesterone pessaries this time. The side effects were pretty hard on me and made me feel like actually I was pregnant. Now I know that my symptoms from previous FET were just a side effects and my wild imagination   I'm really curious how is it going to turn out this time. The funny thing I have noticed is that I'm extremely eager to wake up very early to start the day and to go sleep as soon as possible. Already can't wait for those 2weeks to be done. What is your plan for this time? Do you plan to change something regarding the 2ww?


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Iceandfire, I've not had an side effects from the progesterone previously. Lovely to have no medication at all. 
I don't think I'll change anything for the 2ww. I'll be working as usual and have a busy week (hopefully not too stressful) and I'll make a point of not getting too stressed by anything.
I can't imagine I'll test early as I hate testing and always hold out to otd. I got a BFP last cycle but tested again a week later and it was BFN so likely a chemical pregnancy. I would put off testing for a other week this time round if they would let me. I really do prefer not knowing, although at least when I started bleeding it wasn't such a shock.
What are you doing for the 2ww? Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies

Bluesky - how did your scan go?
Iceandfire- congratulations on being PUPO
Great expectations - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit negative today. I too was dreading the 2ww but once I'd had the transfer, the hope kicked back in so fingers crossed its the same for you! I hope all goes well tomorrow!

I'll be moving onto the March FET board as I jump back on the roller coaster again. I'll keep checking in here to see how you're getting on and I've got everything crossed for some good news from you ladies! 
X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I’m sorry to hear of your BFN too. It’s a horrible journey but we have to be mega strong. Are you doing a medicated transfer or natural. I am doing medicated so transfer will be mid April. Didn’t know whether to join march board? Xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Lauren - thank you. 
I’m going to be doing a natural transfer for the first time which I’m looking forward to - if only to try something different! 
Why not join the March board just to chat to people and maybe pick up some tips for April? 😀
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all,
Transfer went well and have 1 4bb embie on board. I'm not sure I really know what the grading means but I'm pleased and actually feel quite calm about it. My favourite nurse was with me during the transfer and for the first time they actually showed me what was happening on the ultrasound.
Home now and taking it easy in the sofa. 
Hope everyone is well. Xxxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

That’s fab news Great expectations! Congratulations on being PUPO! 
Wishing you a busy and distracted 2ww! 
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO great expectations! Good luck xxx


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well done on your PUPO Greatexpectations - seeing the screen as they do it is very interesting and helps to distract me. 
Scan on Fri - lining not thick enough. Scan today - still not thick enough. Dose of Progynova 2mg upped to 4x day. Next scan Fri. 
Come on, silly lining.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies, all good so far. But it always is for the first few days.
Bluesky hopefully your lining will start to thicken up. What do your clinic like it to be? I don't know if it really helps but I do brazils, pom juice and a hot water bottle. Makes me feel better anyway.
Hope everyone else OK. 
Gtx


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi greatexpectations - they want it to be 7mm minimum. I guess if I don't get it this round we start again after a break? I don't know the protocol, didn't have this problem before.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Bluesky, I've had trouble with my lining being a bit thin before. Last cycle it was under 7 at day 9 of my cycle but got up to 7.8 I think by day 12. It was a natural cycle so I know it's different but hopefully it will have thickened up nicely by Friday. You've got time. I'd get a hot water bottle on your tummy, and let's face it even if you're at work no one will think twice in this weather!
H

Hope everyone else is doing OK in this weather. Anyone else having scans/appointments this week? It feels a bit quiet.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
I just thought I’d drop in and say hi, while I’m sitting here having my intralipid. 

Great expectations- how are you finding the 2ww? Are you working or resting? When is your OTD? 

Blue sky - do you know what your lining was at your last scan? Fingers crossed it thickens. 

AFM, AF arrived this morning and don’t I know it?!  Wowsers! I’m lucky enough to not normally suffer too much but I’m in quite a lot of pain this time. Never mind, at least my body is doing what it should. I have my first scan booked for 7th March. 

x


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

I didn't write down the numbers (I should have). Now I'm worried that the D&C from my miscarriage last year may have had an impact. Nothing I can do though, I will cuddle hottie and wait.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm no doctor bluesky but I'm sure your D&C wouldn't have had a detrimental effect. I had the same last year and it doesn't seem to have had a negative effect. If anything, people have told me it would do the opposite as it effectively gives you a clean slate to work with....but like I say, I'm no doctor!  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for good news on Friday.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Bluesky, I agree with LM. Unlikely to have an effect, especially after a few months. I interrogate the  nurses about my lining, what the measurement is, if it's triple lined, how it compares to last time, I'm a bit paranoid about it. I'm sure it will have thickened up by Friday. Try not to worry.

LM, great you can get going again so quickly, sorry you are feeling rotten. What's your protocol after your first scan? It's so sweet of you to keep checking in on us. Xx

2ww is OK. I'm feeling confident one minute and then very negative the next. Every time I start thinking ahead I have to bring myself back down to earth. Been working last couple of days but not for the rest of the week so will try and be kind to myself. I even keep googling early test dates, but I know I won't test early, I'm too scared. Xxx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Is anyone still about?
2ww is dragging. Especially in this weather. I'm 6dp5dt today and desperate to test. I've never had this before. I've got lots of cheapie tests off amazon and am trying not to go near them. I'll keep the expensive ones for later on. Arghh
Can anyone talk me down?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bless you great expectations - DO NOT TEST!!!

Testing today will be inconclusive- if it’s negative, you’re going to feel miserable and have to keep retesting. I’m speaking from personal experience! 
Have you seen that chart that says what the embryo is doing each day after transfer? It says 9 days after 5dt is when there’s enough HCG to be picked up by a hpt. 
So if you really want to test early, at least hold out until day 9.....

Also, in the Zita West book, they asked patients how they felt each day after transfer and this is the point when most of us start to wobble. We are sadly classic textbook!! 

Try to distract yourself. Put those tests out of reach. I won’t have any in my house during my next 2ww so if I want to test I’ll have to physically go out to get them. 

I know how hard this is but hang in there!

X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you LM. I got as far as peeing in a pot but pulled myself to get her and tipped it away.
I'll be OK over the weekend while DH is home and I can't do a sneaky one, working Monday and Tuesday so will be distracted and then Wednesday will be 11dp5dt so by then I should be OK and tbh will probably wait till Thursday.
How are you doing?

How is everyone else? X


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

You can make it greatexpectations. 
Scan today showing the triple line but only 5.3mm, up from 4mm at last one. If it's not hit 7mm by scan on Monday we'll have to scrap it and start over.
It's thickening, just too slowly, and I'm on the most progynova they'll allow (2mg x 4 a day). 
More waiting. Solidarity to all those at waiting stages as well.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Bluesky, so frustrating for you. Keeping everything crossed that it thickens up for Monday. Xx
I think I'll be OK now, I'm back to dreading testing. I've got no symptoms or feelings. AF due tomorrow. On knicker watch. I'm pretty sure progesterone doesn't hold it back, bleed on it twice out of 3 cycles. X


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, had the scan. No change in lining, still too thin. Previous natural FET (BFN) was 7.6 so doctor talked about doing a natural one next time. They’re going to discuss this week and call me.
Sigh. 
Hope you’re all doing OK anyway.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Blue sky, will they not increase your medication or give it longer to build up?

Great expectations- when are you due to test? 

x


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

They seem strict about meds - maybe NHS policy? 

Should I ask for any other things? Patches etc?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m not sure....what dosage are you on and how long have you been in medication?


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

bluesky,

I don't have natural cycle - so only ever done medicated ET.  I struggled badly with thin lining. My clinic gave me Tamoxifen 20mg morning and 20mg evening.  Stop Tamoxifen 5 days before ET. I was also instructed to take my progynova via mouth and vagina on each occasion.  
Have you tried the following when doing your cycle:  L. Arginine & Vit E,  red raspberry leaf tea, beetroot juice, Pomegranate juice, Brazil nuts, hot water bottle and fertility massage.

Good luck with next cycle.


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Bluesky. When will you be able to go again?
It may just be that for whatever reason it just wasn't going to thicken. You've not had problems before so maybe it's just that this cycle want going to be a goer. Be kind to yourself and do some lovely things before starting again. Xxx

LM I test on Thursday. I'm 9dp5dt so I think I could test and be fairly confident in the result but going to hold out until Thursday. I'm too scared to see BFN and so will put off for as long as possible now. How are you doing?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh wow great expectations, not long to go! How are you feeling? 

I’m doing well thanks. I have my first scan and blood tests on Wednesday to see how my lining and follicles are progressing. Fingers crossed they are behaving as they should be! 
X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi LM, can't believe things are progressing so quickly for you. Are you doing a natural cycle lesson this time?
I'm OK. I'm not feeling very positive. I don't have any symptoms, and just not feeling it so I'll be expecting a BFN on Thursday. I'll be happy when this 2ww wait is over, whatever the outcome. X


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Morning ladies!
It's a BFP! I'm over the moon but very cautious after last cycles chemical. My clinic don't do bloods. Just rely on home test (clear blue plus) and scan in a couple of weeks.

Hope everyone is having a good week. 
Gtx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh my word great expectations, that’s amazing!! Congratulations!! 
I’m so sorry I forgot to wish you luck - the week is running away with me. 
And you had no symptoms at all? 
Such fab news - I’m so happy for you!
x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks LM.. I'm very cautiously happy.
I felt very sick this morning but I think that was just nerves for the test. Otherwise no symptoms. 
How are you? How was your scan? X


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats Greatexpectations! Its an another wait until the scan... wishing you all the best and hopefull a HB on your first scan.

X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m good thanks. Scan was ok - lining was 6.8mm and lead follicle was 12mm. I was hoping for a bit more but I was probably being a bit unrealistic. I have another scan tomorrow so I’ll see what that shows. I got a flashing smiley face on the opk today so hopefully that’s a sign of progress. 

Have you told your clinic? Have they given you a scan date? 
x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

I emailed them today but haven't got a date yet.

Things should move really quick from now then if you have a positive opk. Are you taking any progesterone this time or totally natural? Transfer next week and then the wait begins. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I will take a trigger injection when ovulation is close, then start progesterone 2 days later, and transfer 5 days after that. Really hoping they say I can trigger tomorrow or Saturday. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Congratulations greatexpectations! 

Thanks for tips Kim01 - I've tried a few of those but next time will go all out. 

Had first acupuncture session yesterday, will go weekly from now on. We went through my diet, exercise, lifestyle etc. Gave me recommendations for eating more protein, more leafy greens, also what supplements I can try (with no hard sell). Very positive session. 

TGIF though.


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ladies,

I'm a newbie to this site but was hoping someone could help me!  I can't seem to find anyone in a similar situation!

I'm currently undergoing an FET cycle, and i'm on day 15 - but my lining is only 4.4mm    The clinic said they will keep me going on the same drugs until my 20th day and have another scan to see if the lining will thicken.  I feel extremely disappointed!  I wanted to know if anyones lining has thickened dramatically in a few days?  I'm worried my cycle will be cancelled and have to start again!  He said the triple layer is there however.  My last IVF cycle transfer was cancelled as i developed OHSS and the lining only reached 6.7mm - the clinic ideally would like it to be 8mm

I'm already taking, viagra orally, 3 x 2mg of progynova orally and 2 vaginally, vit E, clexane, asprin, estrogen patches changing twice a day.  The doctor even said this was aggressive.

I'm doing acupuncture, having bone broth, doing yoga too!

any help with success stories or advice please?


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi RedRose32,

May I asked you if you have been pregnant before or did you have a D&C in the past?  I had a similar problem last year..


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Bedsidetheseaside,

Sorry for the late reply! I had a D&C back in September due to a missed miscarriage, but have been struggling to get pregnant for 2 years before that. So i think it might have been thin lining issues all this time before this point.

What did they do to help you?  I went to the Dr today and they told me to stop the viagra as some studies has shown it doesn't work for some women! so it looks like it isn't working for me!  Its currently 5.1mm and the shape of my uterus its more like a triangle with a bended top line.

They will scan be again on Friday and make a decision whether to cancel and try stimulation drugs to increase my lining - but i can see now it will get cancelled as i can't imagine it getting any thicker in the next 2 days.  I've already been on these drugs for 22 days, i'm on CD 24 today....


----------

